# June/July IVF/FET buddies! :)



## Flannelsheets

Hey ladies! Who's doing a round of IVF/FET in June or July? I am! Who wants to be my cycle buddy?

Got the go-ahead to start estrogen tonight for our FET, which is scheduled for June 9. We had a failed IVF in April, so here's hoping this June/July is the cycle for all of us!

Join me!


----------



## lizzie78

Hi flannelsheets there are a few of Us that have just starts a thread for June/July ivf why don't you join us there too? I'm starting down regging 6th June with ET likely to mid July. I'll bump the other thread for you now xxx


----------



## West coast

Hi ladies! I'm hoping to do a FET in June or July. I had IVF in November (which ended up ectopic) and FET in march(which ended in a miscarriage). I was hoping to do my next FET this month but after some blood tests by fertility doc could see my Protein S is very low(which means I'm prone to clotting and may have clotted out the last pregnancy). So now I'm off to he haematologist June 6th to see what they recommend. Sounds like I will be put on blood thinners. I'm glad they have found "something" to go on, but I'm worried they will want to monitor my blood for months before the next FET. So much waiting!!

TTC since Nov 2009
Me: 36, some endometriosis removed march 2013, low protein S detected May 2014
DH: 34, very healthy!

3 IUI's August- November 2012
IVF November 2013 - ectopic :(
FET March 2014 - miscarriage 
Hoping for next FET in June or July!


----------



## lizzie78

West coast, that kind of sucks and kind of is good news iykwim. I hope they don't have to monitor things for long and that knowing this piece of info leads to a successful bfp for you next cycle xxx


----------



## West coast

Thanks Lizzie. Are you doing IVF soon?


----------



## lanet

West coast are you doing baby aspirin or anything to help the clotting? 
I'll be doing my first fet, (first transfer ever) june 27!


----------



## Flannelsheets

West coast -- I've never heard of this clotting issue. But it totally makes sense. I assume baby aspirin is the answer? Or adult aspirin? ;) FX that the solution is easy -- and that you don't have to endure that much waiting! The waiting is so interminable!!


----------



## West coast

I wish I could just take the aspirin and go for my FET and be done with it. But because the issue is why I may have lost the pregnancies and not why I wasn't getting pregnant(still unknown), I want to be sure I'm on the right meds and dose. I have 2 good embies left and I don't want to waste them. DH has agreed to this last FET (although I can't imagine discarding the other and DH only wants 1 embie= fear of twins). So although the waiting sucks, I'm hoping it will be worth it!
I was also thrown for a loop when my younger sister told me she is pregnant this week! She hasn't been with the guy for even a year, they've broken up once...it wasn't "planned". How does this happen? I've been married for 10 years and trying for 4.5! 
Lanet, FET was way easier than full Ivf! Best of luck! Are you doing anything to prepare?


----------



## lanet

Oh I'm so sorry, I've been so scared that my younger sis would get pregnant while I was trying. Luckily that hasn't happened. I was just asking about the aspirin bc it's standard protocol with my RE, and she's the director of recurrent pregnant loss program here too. I hope you get things figured out. 
I'm not really doing anything to prepare for FET, just trying to get back to normal after ohss, should I be doing something? I'm on bcp now.


----------



## Disturbia

Hi Ladies, I'm scheduled for 2nd FET on July 9. Hopefully, I'm ready by then as I will going through some tests now to figure out why my last fet with pgd embies didn't work out.
I had baby aspirin last cycle. My af post failed ivf was heavy but thinner than usual, I'm guessing the baby aspirin caused it.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey Disturbia -- what tests are they doing? My RE said there were some tests left to do, but was a little vague about it (or I was in such a haze that I didn't really hear him...). Glad the FET is scheduled, though! That's exactly one mo. after mine. (June 9)


----------



## Disturbia

He suggested to do APA test - antiphospolipid antibodies. He also suggested MRI to check for hydrosalphinx on the fallopian tubes, hope I don't have it. He said the water can leak to uterine and not good for embie. If your doctor keen to do some test, better do it. My doctor doesn not want to do some other tests that I want.
My fet schedule still can change, depends on the MRI result.


----------



## West coast

Interesting that some of you have been told to take baby aspirin as a preventative measure. I have heard of it from friends who miscarried but they did not have to go the Ivf route. I will ask my doc about this but I bet they just don't want people on too many meds. 
Lanet, I did accupuncture leading up to my Ivf and fet. I find it so relaxing. The nurse who assisted with my fet was surprised I wasn't more tense or nervous, I think it was the accupuncture! 
Disturbia, just when I thought I had a good understanding of what could "go wrong", you throw something else at me. I hope your test goes well!


----------



## lanet

I've done acupuncture off and on during ttc and I thought about adding it but it's another expense, and my ivf clinic is 3 hours away so it's hard to then fit in another appt. I'm not sure if I'll add it this time or not. 
I would ask about the baby aspirin. My dr loves it. And I know it's standard for a few other clinics as well


----------



## islandnyc

Hello ladies. May I join? I am not sure when exactly my egg retrieval is but I am on day 7 of stims. I have a ultrasound scheduled for Friday so I am hoping that I get my egg retrieval date then. I am on baby aspirin, dhea, metformin, doxycycline, gonal-f, Menopur and Lupron. pretty scary to write all of that :/.


----------



## lanet

Hi island, it is a lot of meds! I was on follistim, menopur, baby asprin, doxy, medrol (steroid), magnesium and synthroid
This get cycle will be much easier so I'm looking forward to that. 
Do you know how many follicles you have so far?


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey Disturbia -- interesting. I'll ask about those if things don't work this time. He said the tests that are left to do are either expensive or invasive, and he didn't see a reason to do them yet after 1 failed cycle. I'm curious to look into the ones you're doing. It's always a double-edged sword with tests, isn't it? At least I always feel torn betw. hoping it's negative ("Yay, I'm healthy!") and hoping there's some problematic finding ("Yay, there's a fixable reason!") ... Good luck! 

Time for another muscle shot tonight. Two more weeks until FET!


----------



## Disturbia

That is true Flannel. I don't know which ones are better than the other. I also only have 1 ivf so far but I did pgd so I know embies are fine. The problem must be me :-(
I am very doubtful now if ivf is gonna work for me :-(
What muscle shot are you having? Hope you get sticky bean this time.


----------



## lizzie78

Hi ladies, I'd somehow missed all the updates here! I'm a risk fro clotting too because I had deep vein thrombosis when I was younger. I'm being told to take aspirin whilst I'm on stimms and then they have me on clexane after transfer. I don't know if it's different because of my clinic or location but it might be something to ask about too although I'm sure that the reasons differ from person to person.

x


----------



## islandnyc

lanet, I don't know to be honest I wasn't focused on what she was saying last ultrasound, the pressure was getting to me, it was a little painful. I will remember tomm and post.


----------



## Flannelsheets

For some reason all my drugs for the FET are muscle shots -- estradiol and progesterone. I guess you absorb them better that way? I don't know -- there are so many approaches. I trust my doc. And I'm getting better at stabbing myself with enormous needles. I'm sure that skill will come in handy later in life???


----------



## lanet

Flannel I'll have to do the progesteone injections and I'm scared! Is it that bad? Do you get sore after?


----------



## Disturbia

Haha....I was certainly ganing a new skill after injecting myself during stims. I'd like to have shots than cream but my clinic only gives crinone cream.


----------



## islandnyc

lanet I am going to have to do the progesterone shots as well. I've heard they are painful, not looking forward to it. My egg retrieval is scheduled for Tuesday. I have approx. 10-14 follicles maturing, getting anxious.


----------



## jsquared

Hi Ladies! I'm starting injections today (tonight). Menopur and Bravelle. Took my last BCP on Monday, had baseline labs and ultrasound on Tuesday. Ready to get started! We're doing PGS so that means a FET is projected for July. My retrieval is tentatively scheduled for June 12th, but we'll see. :) 

My uterus has been thoroughly renovated via two hysteroscopies--cleaned out polyps and a septum, which may or may not have been why our attempts at IUI failed (I always thought we missed on timing, but who knows). RE says it looks 'perfect' now, so on we go...


----------



## islandnyc

jsquared - Good Luck! June 12th will be here before you know it and July is right around the corner. Sending positive vibes!


----------



## lanet

Jsquared it sounds like your uterus is ready!! 
Island Tuesday will be here fast! Exciting 
I had to do progesterone suppositories for my ivf so I was caught off guard by the huge im needle for fet!


----------



## islandnyc

lanet- Same here. I've only done the suppositories with both of my fresh cycles and my FET. It will all be worth it in the long run. The needle is scary. Today they were explaining the trigger shot for me to take this Sunday. Yikes.....


----------



## jsquared

Lanet, have you recovered from the OHSS? I hope so!

Island, it's coming up quick--how exciting! We had our lesson on the meds with the nurse on Tues, and I was just relieved the sub-q needle is small. I haven't checked out the needle on that trigger shot. Yikes!


----------



## Flannelsheets

3 cheers for renovated uteruses! Hopefully someone will want to move in. :)

Yea, the repeated muscle shots are a bit unnerving. It's a psychology game every time, no matter how many times you do it. Your body does not want to stick itself with the big needle, so you have to concentrate and just visualize the thing going through the skin (which is soft) and then to the muscle (which is more dense and requires more force to get through). I alternate thighs and hips on both sides.

So much possibility on this thread now! I'm excited for everyone! June is going to be a great month!


----------



## islandnyc

Flannelsheets- I hope that you're right. Thank you :winkwink:


----------



## lanet

Island you did suppositories for your fet? The nurse said their protocol is the injections but that since I have suppositories left I can use those. I told her I wanted whatever is best. Did the suppositories do ok?
Jsquared I am feeling pretty much back to normal except for some rib pain. I haven't had a scan to confirm so I'm hoping my baseline doesn't show anything that will delay us any further. I'm on birth control now, after baseline I will start estrogen patches. Wouldn't it be nice of we could use progesterone patches too??


----------



## River54

Hi ladies - can I join?

Tonight I'll be on day 3 of stims. Had my baseline scan this past Tuesday, started stims the next day. Doing Bravelle and Menopur this time. I go in on Monday for another scan to see how I am doing. Sort of nervous about it - last IVF, I was pretty suppressed, so my body took a long time to get going, and they almost cancelled if my body hadn't picked up a bit. 
Hoping with this new protocol, I have lots growing already!


----------



## West coast

Lanet, I only done the suppositories and have been told they are better! I personally hate them but whatever works I guess!
River and jsquared, I did Bravelle and Manopur and the progesterone sup. for my Ivf in nov. Produced 6 healthy fertilized embryos! Good luck!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey River - nice to see you! I'm glad they're starting you on different meds. I bet you'll respond better. :)


----------



## islandnyc

Welcome River, lanet, I did the suppositories with the FET that gave me my 2 year old. I'm not sure if they're better because they are all I've ever done. They're easy though. (Make a bit if a mess through out the day though)


----------



## lanet

That's good to know, I may ask about them. I'm still a little traumatized from my fresh cycle and if I can avoid needles it would be great!


----------



## Boumboum

Can i join??

I had a failed ivf on april, si today is day 4 of estrogen and baby aspirine... I have an ultrasound schedule on june 9, to see the lining and then hopefully a 3 dpo FET...

Fingers crossed for all of us!!

Boumboum


----------



## Disturbia

Good luck to those that are gonna do transfer fresh or fet soon! I'm gonna do my hysteroscopy this week and hope my clinic does general anaesthesia.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Disturbia -- that sounds ... fun? Oy. Good luck.
Welcome, Boumboum! Your transfer will be really close to mine! I go in for a check on June 4, with hopefully a transfer on June 9. FX for both of us!


----------



## jsquared

Hi ladies :flower: Hope everyone's doing well.

Disturbia--both of my hysteroscopies were done under general, and it was beautiful :) Recovery wasn't bad, although I did have some bleeding and cramping, but that's because the surgeon took out the polyps and septum she found once she got in there. Even so, it was all pretty easy and definitely worth the end result.

Tonight is night 3 of injections for me, and so far, not bad. I'm having awful headaches, but that may be due to seasonal allergies and not the drugs, or maybe it's the drugs, I don't know. Anybody else get headaches? I go in tomorrow for an u/s and blood work. Kind of nervous to see if anything is cooking yet. Hopefully everything is progressing as it should be.


----------



## Disturbia

When I did my polypectomy in where I live, I was fully sedated too Jsquared. Just like EC but with a bit of bleeding but I did ivf overseas and will do the hysteroscopy in my ivf clinic. Hopefully they do general anaesthesia there too. I have not asked yet.

Yes, flannel, it's nicer to be fully sedated because I can not feel a thing  I was not fully sedated for my HSG and it went awefull. I was nervous and the tools hurt me. I almost passed out after the procedure.

I had headache too on the 2nd day but it was gone after I took paracetamol. I was unsure if it was the side effect of the drugs. I just thought it was because of hot weather. It usually make me get headache but maybe it is the side effect.


----------



## islandnyc

Happy Monday all!! Triggered last night at 9:00 pm. I have to be at the center tomm at 7:30 for my egg retrieval. Getting really anxious.:winkwink:


----------



## lanet

Island so exciting! Good luck tomorrow!
I hope everyone else is well!


----------



## River54

oohhh islandnyc!! exciting :)

I like the cocktail they give at our clinic - you don't feel anything, but you are awake, if a bit loopy, and get to know right away how many eggs they got etc. 

afm - went in for our check scan this morning. I now have 2 follies on the left and 4 on the right, all measuring approx 9-11mm. There is 2 smaller ones on the right as well, but they didn't count those. Lining was at 10mm!
I am to keep taking the same dose of meds, and now they've added Orgalutran as well in the mornings to stop me ovulating.
Was a bit disappointed about the number of follies, but hey - it is more at this point than last time, and they are all roughly the same size - which is what they want. 

I go back Thursday for another check.


----------



## lanet

Quality over quantity river! Sounding good


----------



## haleiwamama

I wanna join you ladies!! I'm on day 4 of BCP and will start stimming some time next week.. I'm not yet sure which protocol I'll be put on but I wanna learn as much as possible!! xox


----------



## islandnyc

Welcome Haleiwa, Thank you lanet!

River54-I believe that this center put me out completely. Then I have to wait for a call to see how many follicles. So the waiting game officially begins. You sound like you're coming along beautifully. lanet is right quality over quantity! Good luck on Thursday.


----------



## Flannelsheets

River, that's great! Fantastic that you had more than last time. And those two extra ones might end up catching up -- you never know!
Good luck tomorrow, island! I hope you have some good pampering scheduled.
And welcome, haleiwamama.


----------



## Redbean

Hi ladies. I have a consult for my first ivf this week. I don't know what to expect, but it was wondering if I can join. I'll be transferring mid June.


----------



## jsquared

Island--hope your retrieval went well this morning! How exciting!

Had my u/s this morning. After 3 days of stimming, she said she counted 4-5 follicles on each side. I think she said each side but maybe she meant total; the report in my patient portal only makes reference to 5 follies, all measuring between 10-12. She also said there were likely more but finding them all would be uncomfortable for me so she was satisfied with that representation at this point. She sounded pleased, so I guess I'm pleased. Dose will stay the same and tomorrow I start Cetrotide. My next scan is on Wednesday. I hope everything continues to grow!


----------



## lanet

Jsquared and river I had more follies pop up at every appt so you may even get more. 
I officially have 2 days left of birth control and then I can finally get started on this fet. It's been a long journey and I've had many delays and I haven't got to transfer yet!


----------



## islandnyc

Thank you flannelsheets. Im so nervous that my other half feels bad and has begun pampering me already :). Jsquared- it sounds like everything is going smooth! Glad to hear it. My retrieval is actually tomm morn at 7:30. Thank you!! Welcome Redbean.


----------



## Redbean

islandnyc said:


> Thank you flannelsheets. Im so nervous that my other half feels bad and has begun pampering me already :). Jsquared- it sounds like everything is going smooth! Glad to hear it. My retrieval is actually tomm morn at 7:30. Thank you!! Welcome Redbean.

On what day are you doing your retrieval? Is it the same day you would get a trigger for an iui? Sorry, I'm new at this, and it seems like ppl do it at different times.


----------



## lanet

With ivf the retrieval is usually done almost exactly 35/36 hours after trigger, pretty much like iui, but ivf timing is more critical. Just my understanding


----------



## Disturbia

Hope many eggs fertilized, Island! Any news?
River&Jsquared, good luck! I also got more and more follies everytime I went to u/s.
I agree with you lanet. In ivf, eggs must not release from ovary before egg collection. In iui, eggs must release and they move down to meet sperms. So yes, timing in ivf is more critical. Good luck with your stims Redbean....and also Haleiwa!
Flannel, are you gonna do transfer as scheduled?


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey Disturbia -- We'll know tomorrow. I go in for my lining check in the morning, and if all looks good, we're on for transfer the 9th.

How are you? Tests done? I don't remember where you are in your next process.

Let us know how things progress, Island!!


----------



## haleiwamama

Disturbia said:


> Hope many eggs fertilized, Island! Any news?
> River&Jsquared, good luck! I also got more and more follies everytime I went to u/s.
> I agree with you lanet. In ivf, eggs must not release from ovary before egg collection. In iui, eggs must release and they move down to meet sperms. So yes, timing in ivf is more critical. Good luck with your stims Redbean....and also Haleiwa!
> Flannel, are you gonna do transfer as scheduled?

Thank you! I'm really excited and nervous!!


----------



## Redbean

Thanks, all. Good luck with you! 

I'm a little nervous about it all. Now that I've tried everything else, it feels my options are dwindling, and still no answers as to why I can't get pg.

I'm also nervous about the myriad of hormones they put you on. I'm very sensitive to hormones and get horrible symptoms. Anyone feel that they were on a hormone roller coaster w all your meds?


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey Redbean -- our problems are also unexplained. I feel you. It's frustrating. As for hormones, I'm sensitive, too (migraines), but it wasn't too bad. I didn't overstimulate, and the shots were fine. It was a little hard to tell the difference betw. the effects of the whole process and the hormones, but I was a bit over-sensitive and stressed the whole time I was on stims. That seems fairly normal. The only truly sucky part for me was that I got a monster migraine in the tww and couldn't take anything for it aside from tylenol. The moral of the story is, I think, that it's not so bad. Make sure you understand everything and read everything they give you. That helps. I'm sure other ladies here have good advice, too. I'd also recommend deciding ahead of time who you're going to tell about the process. Obv., choose only your most sensitive friends, but even then, be prepared to explain a whole lot and maybe even suffer a few annoying/hurtful questions.

As for me, ladies, just had my lining checked, and we're a GO for the FET on Mon.!


----------



## lanet

Redbean I'm also very sensitive to hormones and medicine in general. The emotional side effects were minimal, but I was very prepared and ready to do this. The worst part was the birth control pills! But the injections weren't bad. I felt kind of weak/bloated near the end of stims but other than that I was fine until retrieval....
Island any news?


----------



## islandnyc

Everything went well. They retrieved 15 and 11 have fertilized. I'm scheduled for a 3 day transfer on Friday at 9:30 am. I asked to do 3 embryo's. I did my first progesterone shot yesterday. Not so bad at all. I expected worse.

Redbean - I've never done IUI. I went straight to IVF from clomid. I triggered on Sunday at 9:00pm and had my retrieval on Tuesday at 7:30 am. My issues are also unexplained.

Flannelsheets - Great advice for Redbean. FET on Monday :happydance:! Best of luck! I conceived my 2 year old via FET. It can and will happen. Positive vibes coming your way!

Thank you everyone for the support it means the world to me. :hugs:


----------



## jsquared

Island--great news!! Glad to hear the progesterone shot wasn't terrible. Your transfer will be here in a blink!

Redbean--today is day 6 for me of injections, and it hasn't been bad. I also worried about side effects, but so far I've only had headaches which could have been worse. I am more emotional but nothing crazy, and I'm not sure it's because of the meds; the whole process is delicate and stressful at times. But all in all, it's gone pretty well.

Flannel--yay for your FET! How exciting/what a relief to know when it's happening. Wishing you all kinds of luck!!

Everyone else--hope you are well and that things are moving forward as you want them to. :flower:


----------



## lanet

Great news island! Did you choose a day 3 transfer or is it just standard? 
Flannel yay for getting the go ahead for fet! What do they want your lining to be at? 
Hi to everyone else


----------



## islandnyc

lanet- I asked today why they are insisting on a 3 day transfer and was told that in very rare cases does this center do 5 day. She assured me that he has a very good track record with his three day transfers. I'm going to trust them but I would have preferred a blast transfer to see which embies made it that far.


----------



## River54

Redbean - we are unexplained as well, and it is very frustrating to never get a bfp while ttc.

Island - GL on your transfer! Sounds great the number that fertilized :)

Flannel - awesome that you a go for the FET :) 

Hi to EOE!!

Tonight will be day 8 of injections, and I am just really tired. We slept in this morning, and I was still groggy for awhile. Things are tighter. I am guessing the follies are growing and my body is trying to make room. Grow follies grow!!

I go in tomorrow morning for another follie check.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Thanks for all your positive vibes! :) We've done this process as quickly and smoothly as we could -- going from one thing directly into the next (IUI > IVF > FET), and it still takes FOREVER!! Or it feels like it does... We are definitely ready for June 9!

They want the lining to be at least 8 (mm?) and mine is 13.2.

Very exciting, Island! Everything's moving quickly now!


----------



## haleiwamama

islandnyc said:


> lanet- I asked today why they are insisting on a 3 day transfer and was told that in very rare cases does this center do 5 day. She assured me that he has a very good track record with his three day transfers. I'm going to trust them but I would have preferred a blast transfer to see which embies made it that far.

If you prefer to do a 5 day transfer, you should ask for it. I'm no expert but the likelihood is higher with blastocysts.. Of course you have to trust your doctor, but he also needs to take into consideration your wishes...


----------



## haleiwamama

Hi ladies, I was wondering if any of you were on a Ganirelix protocol... initially my doc said I would be on Lupron and now I just received an email saying I'll be on Ganirelix... Im just trying to make sense of it,... I read this online that raised a red flag:

"Use of Ganirelix results in less total number of shots being taken during the stimulation cycle than with the use of Lupron. However, there is some evidence in published literature that there are slightly fewer eggs retrieved (on average), slightly less embryos available on the day of transfer (on average), and slightly lower pregnancy rates than with the use of Lupron."

But it also said this:
"However, this is when all patients are given the same protocol (Lupron vs. Ganirelix). Pregnancy rates are excellent with Ganirelix when used properly in selected patients. We use it for almost all of our egg donation cases and see excellent pregnancy and live birth rates with it in the egg donors. More studies are needed to further clarify this important issue."

What do you guys think?


----------



## lanet

Haleiwa, I used ganirelix and had 22 eggs so it worked for me! 
Island I'm sure your day 3 transfer will be great as they are using the best embryos which would've most likely been the ones to make it blast anyway. Some labs aren't equipped properly for successful day 5.


----------



## islandnyc

If you prefer to do a 5 day transfer, you should ask for it. I'm no expert but the likelihood is higher with blastocysts.. Of course you have to trust your doctor, but he also needs to take into consideration your wishes...[/QUOTE]

I feel the same way. I don't know, I'm torn. I'm going to talk it over with my Fiance tonight and see how he feels. I am happy that they are not giving me a hard time about putting three back though. I miss my old Doctors in NY that I knew and trusted with every decision. Truth be told this Doctor puts me at ease and I am building a repor with him. We will see how this plays out. :shrug:


----------



## lanet

Can you at least ask the dr why they rarely do a blast transfer? I do know a lot changed between day 3 and day 5 for me.


----------



## Flannelsheets

I agree with lanet that it probably has something to do with their lab. I know that blasts need a very different kind of culture than 3-day embryos, so maybe their lab doesn't have that kind of culture? It would have been helpful for them to give you more info. But it's good that you trust your doc, and plenty of people have success with earlier embryos. (I'm sure you've looked at the IVF success thread!)

Awesome to hear of your success w/FET, btw!


----------



## jsquared

Haleiwa, I am on Cetrotide, which is the same as Ganirelix. I remember reading somewhere that it's newer than Lupron and very effective. Sorry I have no citation--can't remember where I read that, but I remember wondering why I wasn't on Lupron and then finding the info on Cetrotide that made me feel better :)

I went in this morning for Day 6 u/s/bloods. (I've had 5 days of stims so far.) At this point, she saw 13 follies (7 on left side, 6 on right) without hunting for others, most measuring 13-15, a few 11-12, and one at 16mm. The nurse doing the ultrasound said this was 'excellent' and that she expects they'll do the retrieval earlier than projected. I want to be happy with this, but I worry about egg quality since things are happening a little faster than expected. My RE is keeping me at the same dose through my next check on Friday, so I guess he's happy with what he sees. :shrug:


----------



## Redbean

Thanks for all the comments. It's good to know I'm not alone. The Clomid symptoms were horrible, and I never did well going on or off birth control in the past, so I'm a bit worried about that. 

I had my consult today and am feeling more hopeful. I went to the Cleveland Clinic, where they invented IVF, so they are doing all the best stuff. They only do a 5 day transfer, bc by then they have a better idea if the blastocyst is developing on schedule and will go to term. I guess it matters in terms of 1) choosing how many eggs they transfer and 2) choosing the best quality ones. And, yes, I agree that it has either to do w the lab or w the PhD running it. Is it a hospital or clinic? BUT, she also said I could choose 3 day, which is cheaper, and probably have good chances still of choosing great eggs.


----------



## lanet

Redbean that's interesting about day 3 being cheaper, mine was the same price either way. And the clomid side effects for me were worse than injection side effects. 
Jsquared that is wonderful news!!!! Great number of follies. I know we always find the next thing to worry about but try not to. How many days of stims are the expecting? Have you start the cetrotide yet? That may slow it down a bit so don't worry.


----------



## jsquared

Hi Lanet! Well, they had me order 11 days worth of meds, and today the nurse said I may trigger as early as Friday and have ER Sunday. That would be 3-4 days earlier than anticipated, so I'm like, is that good?? Will the eggs be mature? (Of course I didn't think to actually ask this until after I was out of there.) They did have me start the cetrotide last night, and might I say OUCH. Not the shot so much as after--itchy lump developed but I guess that's not unusual. It's gone today. Nurse said I could take Benadryl but I really don't want to take anything I don't have to. I am so paranoid. I've been trying to eat organic, etc. and today I had drive-thru chicken nuggets and I'm all, oh no!! That wasn't hormone/antibiotic free chicken! What was I thinking!**

**I'm crazy.


----------



## lanet

The ganirelix did the same thing! It felt like a bee sting. 
I will say that throughout stims I was told a few different possible retrieval dates and it ended up being exactly 10 days. I had 27 total follicles on day 5 (they didn't tell me size) and started ganirelix on day 6. and then 20 big follicles on day 7 and 28 on day 9, triggered after my regular stim dose on day 10. I thought I was going fast too but it all worked out perfectly. They never even changed my dose


----------



## Flannelsheets

I had the same exact experience as lanet. 10 days of stims and loads of eggs (24) on Ganirelix. 23 were mature. Just keep breathing, jsquared. And I say eat whatever you want. :) My vice was/is dark chocolate. As long as you're drinking enough water and getting a good amount of protein in some form, you'll be fine.

Also remember it only takes one good egg and one good sperm, no matter how many or few you end up producing! We're still looking for our one, obviously.. Hoping we find it next week!


----------



## jsquared

Thanks you guys! Tonight's injection of Cetrotide only itched for a few minutes, and so far, no lump. So that's good. I'll be anxious to see what the scan shows on Friday. If they have me trigger then, I'll only have stimmed for 7 days, which seems really short and kind of concerns me. Lanet, I'm glad to know the Cetrotide will slow things down a little. That makes me feel better. 

I just have to remember these people know what they're doing. Deep breaths...


----------



## Flannelsheets

Yes! These people know what they're doing! And your success is their success. They want you to conceive so that they can show good success rates to their future patients.

Ugh -- had a terrible experience last night with progesterone in oil injection (my first one of that med.). I could feel it going in to my muscle, and it was really painful. I could barely get through the whole shot without fainting. (Had to fall on the floor afterwards!) The area still hurts this morning. Called my nurse. We'll see what she says. I'm NOT looking forward to doing this every night for the next 2.5 weeks!!! :(

rant rant rant... hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## River54

hey ladies - had my follie check this morning, have a couple ready to go and a few more within range - 5 in total. They want me to trigger tonight, with retrieval on Saturday. Going to do Standard IVF this time instead of half IVF and half ICSI. Since the standard IVF gave better results last time.
I just need one good one! FX!


----------



## River54

oh yeah - my antagonist burned as well - gave me an itchy lump that went away after a few hours


----------



## lanet

Flannel that sounds awful! Maybe I will ask about suppositories....
River congrats on trigger! Did you have problems with icsi?


----------



## River54

yeah, they got 8 eggs last time, 7 mature. They split them 4 IVF and 3 ICSI. 4 fertilized, 3 from IVF and 1 from ICSI. They transferred the 2 best grade on day 3 which came from the IVF bunch. The others did not make it to day 5 with a high enough grade to freeze. So, in that very small sample, ICSI didn't work so well for us, and IVF gave better results. 
So, this time we'll do all IVF, since there doesn't seem to be a problem with the sperm fertilizing that way. - The plan that we are on with our clinic doesn't charge extra for ICSI, so we can make the decision based on what seems better versus $.

In some ways I am disappointed that my body will only produce a few eggs with max doses, but in other ways, I hope they are all of top quality.


----------



## lilyrose13

Hi ladies! New to thread and hoping to start 1st IVF with FET and ER and ET around July the 4th! Wish you and me all the luck in the world!! Will be dropping by periodically to see how you are all doing!


----------



## lanet

River do you know what your amh is? 
Hi lily!


----------



## jsquared

Flannelsheets--oh no! Did you hear back from the nurse? How awful. Maybe the next one won't be so bad? Here's hoping!

River--exciting! Sound like you know what will work for you, and having that knowledge is invaluable. Wishing you luck with the upcoming retrieval!

Lily--welcome! July 4th will be here before you know it!


----------



## haleiwamama

Flannelsheets said:


> Yes! These people know what they're doing! And your success is their success. They want you to conceive so that they can show good success rates to their future patients.
> 
> Ugh -- had a terrible experience last night with progesterone in oil injection (my first one of that med.). I could feel it going in to my muscle, and it was really painful. I could barely get through the whole shot without fainting. (Had to fall on the floor afterwards!) The area still hurts this morning. Called my nurse. We'll see what she says. I'm NOT looking forward to doing this every night for the next 2.5 weeks!!! :(
> 
> rant rant rant... hope everyone else is doing well!

Oh no!! Doctor wanred me about this... I'll be taking progesterone injections too because he said they're bettern than the suppositories and that most women choosse it because it increases the success rate... he did mention it was going to be painful... but now you got me scared!! LOL

Lilly, welcome aboard! xox


----------



## River54

lanet - no, they just told me that everything is normal and still unexplained. When I had the last IUI, it got cancelled because I had 5 follies (med doses of gonal f), so when we started IVF right after that, they expected I'd have a better response.
He hasn't mentioned me having a low reserve at all, and he is the type to actually say something and be blunt if he knows.


----------



## lanet

Ok I was just curious. You had a great response to iui anyway so maybe this is just a fluke. I was the opposite, I only had 1 follie at both iuis, one with clomid, 1 with injections, so I expected to respond poorly to ivf meds but didn't.


----------



## River54

yeah, I dunno - the first IVF after the IUI, I got 7 mature eggs, and even then, they almost cancelled the cycle because they only saw a few follies at day 5. More picked up later, so they went ahead...but no frozen, and bfn. That was probably the most disheartening cycle after cancelled an IUI because of too many, to get almost cancelled because of too few for IVF, and with higher dosages...
It is just so weird...

And that was when the blunt guy said - that was their gold star protocol...and I didn't do well on...so he said they'd try something else. He has a hunch it was a quality issue, but didn't know for sure.

So, I know now not to expect too many from my body. But I am hoping with the supplements he got me to take, that quality will be much improved.

I have a good feeling about this cycle. Things are all looking pretty good, my stress load is alot less, lining was looking good at 11mm today, even OH was on the ball with when transfer would be etc.


----------



## islandnyc

River- Good luck on Saturday! Can't wait for an update

Lily- thanks for dropping in July 4th will be here in a blink.

For everyone discussing the progesterone shots. I thought the first went so smooth. I was actually wondering what all the fuss was about. Last night kicked my butt (literally). I am switching sides tonight. What a pain in the ___. Okay enough with the puns lol. It really hurts though. :/

I talked with my Doctor. He said that in reality what we are doing tomorrow would actually be a four day transfer since we fertilized Tuesday mid day. He explained that because we want to freeze, use ICSI and implant 3 embryo's, that our best chances at cryopreserving quality embryos is to preserve tomm. He also gave me the option of extending the transfer to sat mid day but that he was closely monitoring my batch and all seems to be progressing well. He is a believer that the sooner I allow them to return to their " natural environment" the better. I'm not going to push the transfer. I'm going to go in tomm and think positive positive positive!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lanet

River and island I think that all sounds very positive and like things are going great! Good luck to you both!


----------



## Disturbia

Hey, ladies...I'm back.
Happy to hear that all doing well with your treatment and sorry the shot sting, flannel. I thought suppositories are troublesome, now I'm glad my clinic does not offer me shots. 
I just had MRI done--no hydrosalphinx on the tubes, great relief.
Endo scratch done--womb is good too.
So why last time did not work? Nobody knows! 
Nothing wrong is a great news but nothing to fix. 
Scheduled for next fet on july 10


----------



## Flannelsheets

Yay, Disturbia! Nothing wrong & nothing to fix is a very familiar story to me... I just keep telling myself that we haven't found the right embryo yet. I hope that's the case for both of us! And that the right one shows itself VERY SOON!

River, good luck tomorrow!!! And island, too!

The good news is that my progesterone shot went muuuuch better last night. The nurse suggested doing it in the upper part of my butt (I'd been doing it in the thigh, which apparently is always worse with this med.). I iced it beforehand and put a hot washcloth on it afterwards, and it was a lot better. I had my husband do my shot because it's an awkward angle. What a relief. My thigh still hurts for two days ago, but my butt's fine. :) The nurse said the progesterone in oil is just much more difficult for the muscles to absorb, and it needs heat (and it helps to use the muscles more, like run/walk everyday). Good incentive to exercise more, I suppose..

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## jsquared

Flannelsheets--so glad to hear your shot went better the second time around--what a relief!

Island--hope today went well for you!!

River--good luck tomorrow! Fingers crossed for some great eggs!

Today was my third scan since starting stims (last night was night 7 of injections). The ultrasound found 14 follies on the left and 7 on the right (what up, right side??), most measuring 14-19mm. They want me to stim for two more nights and trigger on Sunday. ER will be Tuesday morning. No more scans between now and then, I guess because I am triggering on Sunday. Just can't believe there are no more checks! But I know they know what they're doing and I think things look good. My estrogen was 1701 today; wonder what it will be by ER? 

I am nervous/impatient/excited. For starters.


----------



## lanet

Jsquared that sounds awesome! 
Disturbia I've heard good things about the scratch, maybe it will be just what you need. 
I'm upset today because the total for my fet meds is $700, and i have to pay it two more times to continue the patches and shots if pregnant. I just paid for a fresh cycle last month! I wasn't expecting this. So my dr switched me from patches to im injections for both estrogen and progesterone to save money. Somebody else on here is doing that right? I don't want to do shots or pay a fortune. I've been very positive and patient but I keep getting thrown an obstacle. I just want to cry today. Why couldn't I have just had a fresh transfer and avoided all this. I'm sorry, just need to vent. And know that the estrogen injections will be ok?


----------



## River54

Hey ladies, retrieval went well this morning. They got 8 eggs :) though probably a couple are immature, but we'll know by tomorrow how many did actually fertilize :)


----------



## jsquared

River, that's fantastic!! 8 is a great number! Fingers crossed for your fertilization report tomorrow! How do you feel? Were you asleep for the procedure?


----------



## River54

No, our clinic does conscious sedation, so I am awake, I am just out of it. Oh said I kept forgetting stuff this morning. I can't drive for 24hrs since I am legally impaired.
He has been a sweetie all day and pampering me. I am much more with it now then this morning. I fell asleep this afternoon for a nap, much needed it seems.
I can't wait to hear how the eggs did.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Yay, River! FX for some awesome fertilization results! All you need is one lucky little blob! :)

Sorry to hear about the cost of your shots, lanet. That's really frustrating. There are kicks in the gut at so many turns of this process. I know I said the IM shots made me almost faint, but now that we've figured out a good routine and followed the nurse's more specific directions (why weren't we given those in advance??), it's not so bad. Ice your upper butt beforehand for 2-3 mins and massage and apply heat afterwards. I do the estrogen in my thigh with no problems, but, my god, do not put the progesterone there.
You can do it! You've come this far, and anyone who has come this far is super tough and determined, despite all the many times we feel the opposite.

Transfer's tomorrow at 1 p.m. Yay!
xo


----------



## River54

Yay flannel for your fet, hope it goes very smoothly!

Got the call,7 out of 8 eggs fertilized!! Soo happy :)


----------



## islandnyc

lanet - Those unexpected expenses are the worst. My center has a way of throwing curveballs like that too. It always makes me cry. I'm sorry. You'll get through this and in the end it will all have been worth it. 

Jsquared- Did you trigger last night?

River- 7 out of 8!! Awesome news!!

Flannel- Best of luck with your transfer today.

This 2ww is so frustrating. I'm agonizing over every twinge. My two year old is still climbing on me like a jungle gym and I keep having to pick him up to put him in the car seat or get him out of the tub. Its so stressful. I just keep going from one extreme to another. One second I'm convinced it's happening down there next second I'm convinced it's failed. I'm losing it. I'm at work and everyone is chatting about they're weekends without a care in the world meanwhile I can barely sit in my seat due to black and blue butt cheeks :wacko: 

I just want to scream DO ANY OF YOU HAVE ANY IDEA WHAT I'M GOING THROUGH!! ENOUGH ABOUT YOU WHAT ABOUT MEEEEEEEE!! 

Selfish I know :dohh:

I'm going to start testing on Friday morning. It's the only way I think I'll get through to next Friday.

They transferred 3, 8 cell, grade A embies on Friday so hopefully they have a fighting chance. If my body cooperates. 

I will get a call today which will let me know how many they were able to freeze.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Very exciting, River! 7/8 is fantastic! The eggs must have been excellent quality. Will you do a blast transfer?

Island, hang in there! (And you're not selfish!) Take it day by day. I'll be in that crazy wait with you in a few hours...

FX that you get some great frosties!


----------



## lanet

River that's an awesome fertilization report! 
Flannel I feel better knowing that your nurse didn't give you much instructions first either, I was like, hello, I'm a hair stylist, I know nothing about im injections!!! 
I'm frustrated too because my nurse forgot to order meds until I reminded her at the last minute, then today I had to remind her to retest my tsh, and show me how to do the injections. Last month they were so on top of everything but I feel like bc this is a fet, it's not priority. I know they get busy but geez. Hopefully the dr and lab are on top of things, I guess that's what matters 
Island I can't imagine how stressful the 2ww will be, but exciting too!!!


----------



## jsquared

Island, that sounds like a perfectly reasonable thing to say :) Hoping for an early BFP for you to put your mind at ease!

I triggered last night, at precisely 9:15 per dr's instruction. Ready for retrieval in the morning!


----------



## River54

oh my! 7 are still going today :) all average or higher grade. We go in tomorrow, and go over the report of them, with possible transfer :)


----------



## jsquared

River, that's wonderful! Here's hoping they just keep going!


----------



## Disturbia

Exciting River! Are you gonna do 3 day transfer?
Good luck to you Jsquared! Hope you get many eggs.
I know Lanet, my doctor just changed meds for next month transfer meanwhile I still have 1 week supply from last time. Not to mention MRI and endo scratch cost me as much as embryo transfer *sigh* Hope this endo scratch give me BFP!
How are you doing Flannel? Is shot okay now?


----------



## River54

probably 3 day transfer. The clinic gets you to come in prepared for a transfer regardless, then they'll see how the embies are, and their recommendations. From there, we can transfer, or gamble and wait til day 5.
We've never gotten the choice before (only 3 embies last time)- so this is new territory


----------



## islandnyc

Flannel- I hope that everything went well today. Welcome aboard the crazy train. 

Everyone else will be boarding soon too. I'm excited :happydance:


----------



## Tiffanyellow

Hi Everyone!

Can I join this thread? I'm currently on day 11 of stims. After this morning's scan, I have 11 follicles between 15mm and 19mm and I have 9 follicles measuring at 12mm. I'll be stimming one more day and triggering tomorrow! 

Flannel - Goodluck on your transfer today!!! :hugs:

Islandnyc - I see you're already in your tww! Hows it going fo you?!

Jsquared - Ahh! Good luck on your retrieval in the morning :) Keep us updated on the results! 

River - 7 out of 8?! That's a great number!! Have you decided how many you're going to put back?


----------



## Flannelsheets

Welcome, Tiffany! Sounds like you'll have tons of eggs. That's great! Good luck with the trigger!

Transfer went well. They said our blast defrosted well, lining looked good. I think we both found it a little sad to be doing it again. My husband asked the doc to tell us what we can do in the next few days/weeks to make it work. She sat down and had a nice chat with us to reiterate that we've already done what we can, and now it's up to the embryo. She said given our age, and the fact that we made good blasts, we will get pregnant. One of our blasts will work. It was so comforting. DH burst into tears when she left the room, though. It's funny how we have different times when we get upset. Makes it easier for us to comfort each other. :/

Good luck, jsquared!!

When do you transfer, River?


----------



## lanet

Hi Tiffany, that's a good number! 
Flannel that had to be great to hear the dr say that. And it's the same with my dh and I, we switch places being strong or upset. (I get to be upset the most lol) fingers crossed for you! Will you test early? When is beta? 
I just did my first estrogen injection and it was so easy!!! It was easier than the tummy ones, although hubs and I were so scared doing it that I was shaking afterwards. Did you have any side effects? If they were scary, don't tell me lol. Do you know what your lining was? And how long were you on the estrogen? 
River good luck with whatever happens tomorrow!


----------



## Disturbia

Welcome Tiffany and good luck with EC. Hope you got good embies.
Flannel, are your embies 3 day or blast? When will you test? Exciting!
Lanet, glad to hear you're doing well with the shot. When is you transfer?


----------



## lanet

Thanks Disturbia, my transfer is June 27th.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey, lanet. I'm still on the estrogen every 3 days. My lining was 13.2 (or was it 12.3?). Either way, it was/is good. No side effects. I think that's part of the reason they use these muscle shots -- more unpleasant, but lower doses because they absorb better and more steadily.

We transferred 1 blast. I don't have plans to test. Unless I start getting a migraine, in which case I will so that I can maybe take some drugs if it's negative and far enough along. But hubbie isn't into testing early, and he's pretty stressed out this time, so I'll (try to) be strong for the both of us.

xo


----------



## islandnyc

Tiffany- Welcome! This two week wait is an emotional roller coaster. One minute I'm on top of the world, Next I'm crashing HARD. Fingers and toes crossed. Today I am 4dp3dt.

Jsquared- My thoughts are with you today. Best wishes.

Flannel - I am glad that your transfer went well. Hearing a Doctor say that you will get pregnant must be reassuring. Your strong little blast is settling in and getting cozy as I type this. You are so strong not to test at home. Its nice that your husband can actually vent his feelings and you can lean on each other. Mine just fluctuates between overcompensating and treating me like I'm made of glass and acting overconfidant as if I'm 100% preggo already and we need to start planning everything out. There is no middle ground. He agrees with you that we should not test at home.

lanet- Counting down to June 27th with you. Glad you shots are being kind.

I've been having some really crazy dreams lately. The night before last I had a dream that the Sons of Anarchy (TV show) moved into the house behind mine and my other half was trying to plant high hedges to hide it from me so I couldn't see them swimming in their pool. Then last night I had a dream that my coworker was actually my sister and we were fighting because she drank the rest of my pinot grigio that I had stashed in the fridge. :wacko:


----------



## lanet

Island I had some crazy dreams last month when I had the ohss. And I would wake up soaked in sweat. Here's hoping it's your body being flooded with pregnancy hormones!!
I will test at home. I wouldn't be able to hear that news from a nurse, I want some warning. But I will try really really hard to wait until 7 days past, maybe 6, maybe 5.....lol


----------



## Flannelsheets

Haha, island -- those are crazy dreams. Hang in there! Also, 4dp3dt is almost the same as 1dp5dt! Let me know how I'm supposed to be feeling tomorrow. ;)

Yes, hearing the doc say that did feel good. Gave me confidence to just keep trying our blasts until we find the right one. 

Good luck to all of us!!


----------



## lanet

Flannel does you injection site bleed and bruise a little?


----------



## Flannelsheets

Every once in a while you'll get a bleeder. Just means you nicked something on the way in/out. I have one that bruised a bit, too. Most of them have been fine, though. And yours will probably be mostly problem-free as you get the hang of it.


----------



## River54

Well, we went to the clinic fully expecting to transfer 2 day 3s, but after talking to them, and having 7 still going, we decided to postpone it til day 5. So, we'll go in Thursday to transfer 1 day 5.
It feels rather anticlimactic today not transferring. I fully was expecting to transfer today regardless of how many were still going, but the doctor made sense with what he said, and oh wanted to go with a 5 day since it will have way better chances...knowing which ones will make it.


----------



## islandnyc

Good luck everyone. I'm going to jump off this board. Feeling antsy and sensitive. Baby dust to all. :flower:


----------



## lanet

River that's great! Don't be discouraged if the numbers drop by day 5. I wasn't prepared and I was disappointed, in fact I cried while walking out of the drs office. They said that only 30-40% make it to blast. Maybe you will have an awesome number still, but I just wish I had been more prepared!


----------



## jsquared

Flannelsheets--congrats on your transfer!! Fingers crossed for a stress-free (hey, we can dream!) tww!

Had my retrieval this morning: 25 eggs.

Now we're on OHSS watch. Fluid in the abdomen, just talked to the Dr. We're all trying to avoid a trip the ER, so I'm following the doc's instructions and will talk to him again when he calls later tonight to check on me. He did say if I become short of breath I have to go the hospital. So far so good though.

Fertilization report comes out tomorrow. Very anxious to know how many of those eggs are any good.

I have to say I did not expect the pain I'm having. Lanet, I totally thought of you going through similar stuff!! What helped? I'm sucking down the Gatorade as fast as I can.


----------



## lanet

Hi Jsquared! Awesome number of eggs!! I can't wait to hear the fertilization report. 
I drank lots and lots of gatorade and no water. Also as much sodium as you can stand. I ate green olives. I also replaced two meals with a whey protein shake each day. The salt and the protein will draw the fluid back into your veins so you can pee it out. Honestly though I was miserable, and nothing helps. You may want to sleep propped up. And walk around a little each day. Make sure you're peeing and check your weight a few times each day. Thinking of you! Hopefully you will feel better tomorrow. Oh and for the love of all that's holy take a stool softener!!!!!!!! Lol, but I'm serious!!!!


----------



## lanet

And just read these study results over and over;) https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q219/kristylanet/Mobile%20Uploads/image-9.jpg


----------



## jsquared

Aw Lanet, thank you, especially for that last post!! Yeah, I'm smack dab in the middle of miserable at the moment. Great advice, though! My right shoulder hurts and the dr said this is from fluid pushing on the diaphragm (who knew? not me) and he said to prop myself up, too. Doing that now, but I think I feel best when standing. Can't do that too long though. Ahh, isn't this fun. :)


----------



## River54

jsquared - awesome number - FX for your report :) Hope you feel better!


----------



## lanet

Aw jsquared I had the shoulder pain until last week! It was the last thing to resolve. And my dr said the same thing. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Congrats to both jsquared & river!! Great numbers, jsquared! Are you doing ICSI or just regular fertilization?

River, excellent that you'll do a blast. I'm glad to have another single blast transfer buddy. It feels like such a gamble to do just 1, but the stats show that 1 is not appreciably more successful than 2. Two more days for you!!

So much excitement this week! I made it through 1dp5dt without too much symptom-spotting (despite it being scientifically impossible for there to be symptoms at this point...). 

xo


----------



## Flannelsheets

Oy... feeling run-down, crampy, and nauseous today. Hoping this is a good sign??


----------



## lanet

I wish I knew flannel! But I'm taking note of your symptoms so I'll know what to expect soon! 
I went to acupuncture today. She said she's excited for me and that she thinks I have a good chance.


----------



## jsquared

Flannel--sounds like a good sign to me!

Well ladies, last night was a doozy. Barely slept, back to dr today. Ultrasound showed a little fluid and "beat up" ovaries. Orders to rest, drink Gatorade, and eat protein.

Now for the good news: 17 eggs fertilized!! I know this number will dwindle, but I'll take it to start!

Bracing myself for another rough night. But I have faith it will all be worth it in the end. :)


----------



## lanet

Awesome Jsquared! I hope you start feeling better. Did they say if they will go ahead with transfer if youre not better? I'm assuming it would be a day 5 transfer?


----------



## jsquared

Lanet, we're doing a FET so they will freeze at anywhere from 5-7 days. Seven days seems crazy but I trust there would be a good reason for this.

Did you have vomiting after your retrieval? Because I just did. Ughhhh...

Flannel, we did ICSI. Our clinic doesn't give you the option for regular fertilization. Assisted hatching is standard as well. How are you feeling?

River, you doing ok?


----------



## lanet

Jsquared that's right because you are doing the pgs testing, I forgot, so you don't even have to worry about that. 
2 of my blasts were frozen on day 5 and the rest on day 6. And actually the embryologist didn't call me until 7pm on day 6 so I think some were frozen even later. 
I didn't throw up, but that is a classic symptom of ohss. I was so unbelievably thankful that I didn't. Have you gained weight? I will say, and not to scare you, but my symptoms peaked at day 5-6-7, thats when I started gaining 4 lbs a day. My dr said it looked like my uterus was floating bc of all the fluid surrounding it. And my ovaries were 3 times enlarged. 
Really watch your symptoms and take care! I was 3 hours away from my clinic which was really scary too.


----------



## lanet

And Jsquared we had such similar cycles! I had 22 eggs. 15 fertilize, and the dreaded symptoms you are having now...and hopefully both bfps soon!


----------



## Flannelsheets

My cycle was also similar - 24 eggs, 16 fertilized. (Also ICSI) Funny! Ended up with 11 blasts. Every cycle is different, of course, and all you need is one good one no matter where you start! 

I threw up after retrieval, too, but I didn't get OHSS. Man, that sounds unbearable! It's good you're not transferring this round -- takes the pressure off, and puts the emphasis on just having you heal properly. I hope that happens soon!


----------



## lanet

Flannel is this your first fet? And you had a fresh transfer? Just one blast? So you still have 9 blasts right? That's awesome!! 
On day 3 I had 15 good looking embies. On day 5 when she cancelled my transfer she said I had 2 good ones to freeze. Maybe more later. I was devastated and shocked and thought I would only have 2!!! It was so scary for me. So then I didn't get a call for so long, 7 pm the next day. The embryologist said he froze 6, that the standards for freezing are much higher and that they all looked good and "that I would have no problem getting the results I want" I was so happy. Still am. Those 6 mean so much to me thinking id only have 2!!!


----------



## jsquared

Thanks everyone! Slept much better last night, so I feel like I'm on the downhill side of this. Lanet, I gained 4 lbs in the day after transfer, but I'm down a pound today. When they did the u/s yesterday, it was abdominal, and she didn't see too much fluid, just some up around my diaphragm and liver. She did say my ovaries were 3x their normal size, but luckily no fluid around my uterus that she could see. I'm lucky in that my clinic is literally a 10-15 minute drive from my house, so when they called me in yesterday I could just throw on shoes and go.

I won't get another update on the embies until Monday. I would be thrilled to get 6, Lanet. 11 is amazing, Flannel!


----------



## lanet

J squared yay! It sounds like you are on the mend. That's a long time to wait! I cant wait to hear the results. 
My 2nd injection is tonight, and then another appt on Monday to see how my lining is responding and get my new dosing schedule. 
I'm torn if I should continue acupuncture or not. Any thoughts?


----------



## jsquared

That's exciting Lanet! As for the acupuncture, I've never done it, but if it helps you and you like it, sounds like a good thing to me. How long did it take you to get a period after your retrieval? The nurse yesterday said I could expect one in a couple of weeks. I'm already anxious for the FET!


----------



## lanet

I stopped my progesterone on day 5 after stims and had a period about a week later. What will your protocol be? Birth control? Lupron? Or something else?


----------



## Flannelsheets

How are the shots going, lanet?

River, what's up with you? Don't you transfer soon? We're cheering for your little embryos!

Somehow I've made it to 3dp5dt. Will keep on truckin for the next week or so... I think hubbie is amenable to do a hpt -- he asked me yesterday when we could do one. We'll wait until next Tues.


----------



## River54

Had the transfer this morning. When we got there, we only had 2 embies left, and both were grade 17, so a tad higher than average. Because of this, they recommended transferring both instead of just 1. They said if they were a slightly higher grade,or it was our first ivf cycle, they'd say just to transfer 1, but since they aren't as high a quality and I've had a previous failed cycle, that transferring both would've our best bet. They gave us a 20% chance of actually having multiples. So, after some discussion, we transferred both in :)
Just finished eating a late lunch...we had to wait a bit for the procedure, then they wanted me to stay there for quite awhile afterwards. Test date is soo far away..June 24th


----------



## lanet

I've only had 1 shot so far, so we shall see tonight! 
I can't believe you're already 3 days in!! I would be so tempted to test. I'm going to try to hold off a week though. When is your beta?


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey River -- congrats on having two! I'm sure the double transfer freaked you out a bit -- it would with me, at least. Fingers crossed! My blood test is scheduled for the 23rd. We can make it to that week, I know we can. :)

I'm going to try to wait for a hpt until the 17th. I'm still totally run down, and not in a way I've been before. Tired all the time and a bit crampy. I'm reeeeally hoping these symptoms are not just happenstance...


----------



## lanet

River I'm sorry I missed your post! I think that's so exciting! I think a bfn is scarier than twins.


----------



## River54

Flannel - it feels so far away!! Ohh 17th eh? :) 
- yeah transferred 2 was a bit freaky...
I think we could handle 2 if that actually happened though.

And yes, a BFP would be sooo nice, regardless.

:dust: :dust:


----------



## jsquared

River--how exciting! Fingers crossed for your BFP really soon!

Flannel--good for you for holding out--I hope to be that strong when my time comes! I say the longer you can wait the better.

Lanet--they may start me on BCP if the PGS results aren't back by the time AF shows; otherwise, I think it's estrogen then progesterone? I can't remember without looking.


----------



## Disturbia

Jsquared, your clinic sounds like mine. Mine only does ICSI too and assisted hatching is standard without extra cost. I did PGD too. I have 8 tested and 4 came back normal chromosomes, but sadly last month the one that was put back on my womb did not take. 
It is so crazy that the best 3 embies (by grade) came back abnormal! Eventhough it did not work the first time, I'm glad I did PGD. I would have the best grade embies (which are abnormal) to be transferred, should I did not do the test. 
How many embies will you put back? I'm stick with one at a time. I would have transferred 2 without pgd.


----------



## lanet

Flannel my husband forgot to pull back on the syringe to check for blood before my injection!! Is this bad?!


----------



## Flannelsheets

No, I rarely do that. I'm sure you're fine.


----------



## Flannelsheets

OMG I'm going nuts today. So tired, a bit crampy, and can't concentrate on my work. I try to concentrate, and then I start to feel tired, and then I remember why I might be tired and get distracted all over again. It's a feedback loop.

How are others handling the tww?


----------



## River54

I am sure I am going to be crazy next week of the tww....this week, I know any tests will show the trigger, and trying to concentrate on other stuff....there was one lady at the clinic, and she told me to schedule things every day so I don't go nuts....even little things like watch this tv series etc...


----------



## Disturbia

2ww is always a killer! Do you guys walk here and there? Last time I spent most of the time at home. I'm wondering if I should bed rest or walk like normal?


----------



## Boumboum

Hi girls!

I have been reading quietly since the beginning ... Forgive me i am not a big talker! But reading you gives me support! Thank you!

I had my transfer day 3 done on thursday morning... They had a bad and a good news for us.... We had 2 frozen embryos (they can only transfer 1 here, by the law)... The first one they thawed was not found, probably lost when it was frozen... 1 chance on 100 the embryologist told us.... What a bad luck...

The good news is that the last one thawed perfectly and is a perfect grade 2 10 cells little thing... And it was ready for transfer on thursday morning which went really well!! :). 

But if it does not work, we have to go theough egg retrieval again.... Arggggh!

Since the transfer i am mostly watching tv or reading.... Or walking a little bit at home! I am feeling some light cramp in my lower abdomen, as if my uterus was full... Hopefully it is a good sign!

My husband too forget to withdraw air with the needle 2 days ago!!! I dont think we have to worry about that, there is no big blood vessels in that now painful area of our butts!!! Lol

I think i am going to start testing on 6dp3dt, that would be wednesday! I know it is early, but it is the earliest bfps after a 3 days transfer i have found on the web, and i am a pee-on-stick addick and i want to know the earliest!!!!!

I am sending to all of us much much baby dust for our littles cells to stick!!

Boumboum


----------



## Disturbia

Hi Boumboum, good luck and hope this one stick.I know embies are sooo tiny but never know it can be disappeared. Anyway, finger crossed bfp for you.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Yea, wtf??! A disappeared embryo??! Way to build the confidence, stupid lab people!

Welcome to the tww, boum! I hope you find some ways to keep mentally busy so you don't go crazy like the rest of us... ;) Will you do a hpt?


----------



## River54

Soo going crazy here now...anyone testing this week?


----------



## islandnyc

Hello everyone. Lurking today. Just wanted to share that I've gotten two positive tests, one yesterday and one today so my 3 day transfer might have actually worked. I'm not going to start cartwheeling yet though my Beta is not until Friday. I am cautiously optimistic. I hope that everyone gets their BFP's soon.


----------



## lanet

Oh my goodness island!! I'm so excited for you! What day are you? 
Flannel are you still testing tomorrow? River when are you testing? 
How is everyone else? 
My lining check today went well, waiting for bloodwork but my lining is already an 8 so I'm excited. That's after only 2 estrogen injections. I start progesterone Sunday and transfer Friday the 27th. I cannot wait to finally be in the 2ww!


----------



## islandnyc

lanet- My first positive (I test every morning) came at 9dp3dt today I am 10dp3dt. I was so down and depressed on Sat. So sure the cycle had failed, trying to talk myself into being okay with it and assuring myself that we have another shot with our two frozen. Then on Sunday morning at like 3am I couldn't sleep so I went and tested again and it popped right up. I cried a little then told my best friend who was in the next room. (Hubby works nights) I tested again this AM before work and same thing happened. I have been here before though. I had a Chemical and miscarried at 6 weeks before so it is taking every cell in my body not to scream it from the rooftops. Friday's beta will hopefully be so high I won't know what to do with myself :thumbup:

Your body is responding really well to the estrogen injections. Next Friday is looking great for you. :winkwink: sending you all the positive vibes in the world :hugs:


----------



## lanet

Thanks island. I bet it is scary after the chemical. Was it from ivf or? I'm hoping you have a high beta! I can't remember did you transfer 1 or 2? 
I haven't seen a positive since my dd 11 years ago so I don't know how I'll react to a positve test. I will try to keep it quiet but it will be hard!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Wow -- I'm away for 24 hrs, and so much happens! Congrats, island! I mean, I know things are still precarious, but this is an excellent step in the right direction! It's OK to feel cautiously optimistic!

I haven't tested yet. I'm 7dp5dt. I peed into a cup and everything this morning, and then had 2nd thoughts. Figured that either way it turned out I wouldn't be able to concentrate for the rest of the day. I dumped it back in the toilet. (Ah, the things we go through in the bathroom...!) I think I'll wait to test until Th. or Fri., when we have all-day plans w/friends/family. It will be easier for me to deal with the results on a day like that rather than spending all day in my head on my own.

Still having hope here, though -- strange cramps and twinges. Boy I'll feel like an idiot if that's all due to progesterone, though...

Excellent lining, lanet! It's been a long time coming, I know!

You still going crazy, River? I'm right there with you...


----------



## lanet

Wow you have some willpower flannel!!! 
I hope I can do the same. I will be 7dp5dt on the 4th of July (idk if you are in USA) so I thought about testing then but I don't want to risk being bummed out during our celebration with our family that evening. But I don't think I could wait much longer. 
I'm ready for you to test!!


----------



## Disturbia

congrats island! I know it's still early but wish you a happy&healthy 9 months.


----------



## jsquared

Island, this is very promising!! I understand being cautious, but Friday will be here before you know it and something tells me it is going to be a GREAT day. :)

You other ladies in the TWW, my heart goes out to you! I tell myself I won't test until beta, but that is so much easier said than done. I have such good feelings about everyone on this thread, though! Wishing everyone the best and waiting on pins to see those beautiful BFPs.

Lanet, yay for your lining! :) It won't be long now.

I heard from the nurse this morning...out of my 17 that fertilized, 11 have made it freeze! I am stunned. We still have the PGS results to wait for, but with 11 in the tank, I'm feeling pretty good. I had prepared myself for 1 or 2 to make it to freeze, telling myself and my partner that it only takes one to make a baby. Needless to say I am feeling so grateful right now.


----------



## lanet

J that is an amazing number! And they're all blasts? You have a great number to work with for pgs, when will you get those results? Are you feeling better now?


----------



## jsquared

Lanet, I think they're all 6-day. Yesterday was day 5, and I got the call this morning. I just emailed the nurse back to find out when the PGS results will come back, but I think they said around 10 days, so probably right around when I'll be expecting AF to show. At some point the nurse mentioned if I start my period before the results are back, they may put me back on birth control for a short time. :( Hope we don't have to do that.

I am finally starting to feel better, yes! The whole weekend was awful, and I still feel sore and can only sit/lie in certain positions without hurting, but the bloat is dissipating thank goodness.


----------



## lanet

That's great! I can't wait to hear the results and I hope they get here before af does!


----------



## River54

Congrats Island!! Seeing a positive is a great step! :)

j - awesome numbers!

lanet - yay on lining :) 

Flannel - I hear you about almost testing then not...I'd probably do the same thing.

I keep thinking that I can't test yet, because I'll just see the trigger. Then, testing on Friday would be great, but if neg, I don't want to spoil dd grad dinner...So, then maybe Sat or Sun...but OH and dd are out of town, and I'd be alone...maybe test on Monday, but that is day before beta, and it seems too long to wait...or maybe this Thursday, but would I see anything then at 7dp5dt? what if that was too early?


----------



## islandnyc

jsquared that is amazing. :happydance: I don't think there could have been a better outcome. 11 is a beautiful number. I just started spotting. I'm not going to lose my cool. I will keep in mind that many woman spot after a positive hpt. Please Friday come soon, please stop SPOTTING :shrug:


----------



## lanet

River 7dp5dt would be like 12dpo, so I don't think that would be too early, but then if negative it could be just too early! Lol 
I'll be really tempted bc there is no trigger for me..
Island yes sooooo many women on her spot with ivf bfp and it's totally fine but tea for you I wish for Friday to get here so you can get some confirmation/peace of mind. What form of progesterone are you on?


----------



## Flannelsheets

Yes, island -- lots of women spot! At this point just try to make it to your beta, and then you'll have some answers.

I've got a terrible migraine today (wahoo! tylenol does nothing!), as often happens before my period.... :( ?


----------



## lanet

Flannel that can be hormone related in either direction! Just hang in there. 
Do you remember your e2 at all? Mine is 200 today but i have no idea if that's good or bad.


----------



## islandnyc

lanet- im injecting it at 6 everynight. Is that what you mean? Injectible or suppository? Thank you! 

Flannel- thank you and Im sorry about your headache i would attribute that to the meds. They play the most horrible tricks on us.

The spotting has stopped. I came home from work at 2pm and fell asleep and just woke up at 8:30pm. I needed that lol


----------



## Flannelsheets

I didn't pay attention to that. I don't think they told me the numbers. I just followed directions. :) But if your lining's at 8 and you're starting progesterone soon, things must be looking good! Do you have another scan before transfer?

Yea, it's good to be reminded that my headache could be hormones either way. Same bad headache happened with our first round of IVF... I'll just try to hang in there.


----------



## lanet

I have a scan Thursday, then I'm supposed to start progesterone Sunday, and the nurse said there might be one more scan after that. The drive is sooooo long! I'm ready to be done with that part


----------



## Disturbia

Jsquared....don't worry, you will have many to freeze. I tested 8 out of 9 and I got 4 in the end. 
Island, hope your spotting stop soon.

I have spotting too every now and then since i got diphereline injection (something like lupron I heard) and also headache or light head everyday! 

Yesterday the spotting presistant and I only finished my bcp last night. I am confused now, is this spotting is side effect of injection or is this af? I never spot before af. Confusingggg :-(


----------



## islandnyc

lanet - I am with you on the drive part. Here in Fl where I am the fertility centers are few and far between so I didn't have a choice but I won't miss this drive. especially at this point because from experience I know that they are going to make me go there for a beta like every couple of days to make sure it's climbing, at like 7am :dohh:

Flannel - I hope that your headache is gone. Just try to sleep as much as possible and drink a lot of water. I know you're prob tired of hearing it but water helps.

Disturbia - I hope that your spotting has stopped. Mine is mostly gone but rears its ugly head every once in a while.

River - I am a hpt addict. I literally took two yesterday alone and I have three more at home not including my digital for Friday morning before I leave for my beta. I had my 3dt on 6/6 and I didn't even get a faint positive until 6/15(9dp3dt). Even then it was barely there I was convinced that my eyes were playing tricks on me. I started testing 6/11 (5dp3dt) looking at negative after negative Wednesday through Saturday had me convinced that the cycle was over and it crushed me. If you start too early its a bitter pill to swallow every morning. Ruins your whole day. Hold out for as long as possible. :hugs:


----------



## jsquared

I have a consult with my RE on Thursday, but I'm curious to know how your frozen cycles worked. Did you get a period and start medications right away? Estrogen, then progesterone later? I did confirm today I'll be doing the PIO injections when the time comes. Oh boy. :(

Not sure when AF will show. My retrieval was just a week ago but I'm having cramps, which may be residual pain from the retrieval...I don't know. 

And...the nurse called this morning: we have a 12th embryo! So now we are freezing/doing biopsies on 12 blasts! I guess it just kept going and made it to freeze? I have no idea what goes on in that lab. But I'm happy. :)


----------



## lanet

Wow j that is awesome! So would it be a day 7??
My fet went like this. 
Af after ivf I started bcp, I had to be on them at least 2 weeks so I made it just in time to do June transfer. 
Then wait for af after bcp, scan and bloodwork on cd 2, start estrogen that night (I was also told I had to be on estrogen for 19 days before transfer) 
I will start pio on Sunday which is cd 15, and travsfer 5 days later. 
Yours may be totally different maybe no bcp, I've read so many different protocols.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey jsquared -- I had the same protocol as lanet. I put some advice up earlier on this thread about the PIO injections. At this point we've gotten used to them and they're not so bad. But take all precautions (ice, heat, warming the pio in your hand..).

12 blasts! Certainly your lucky one is in there!


----------



## jsquared

Thanks ladies! It looks like I'm on some form of oral estrogen, and also a patch? Plus the PIO, plus prednisone before the transfer. I think I will only be on BCP first if the PGS results are far from ready. Hopefully we can just get started when AF shows!

How are you feeling today Flannelsheets?


----------



## Flannelsheets

Better, thanks. I think the stupid migraine beast broke overnight, though it could always return...

Can I just say how much I hate prenatal vitamins? They never fail to make me feel nauseous about an hour after I take them, no matter the size of the meal I take them with.

Otherwise, I'm just keepin on truckin. I still have hope, but faltering... This is the longest I've ever gone past "ovulation" (13 days) without testing. I'm surprisingly at peace with that.


----------



## CanadianMaple

Hi everyone. I'm an old BnB member and took a break after my husband passed away. I'm doing a FET a week from today. I spent most of May on the pill and am now on estrogel 3x a day, dexamethasone and suprefact. I go for a lining check on Thursday and will start my progesterone then. I have to do PIO injections starting on Sunday for 4 days.

It's so weird that I haven't have a check at the clinic in over a week now, I'm so used to the constant monitoring with IVF.

Feeling very nervous. I'm hoping this works so bad, but am really scared it will too. I have 9 frozen blasts but am only putting one back. I can't imagine not giving one of them a chance at life.


----------



## jsquared

You're doing great, Flannel! I hope I can be that strong!

I take Neevo for my prenatal--of course it's a huge honkin' pill, but I swear it tastes like vanilla and it doesn't make me nauseated like most vitamins do.


----------



## jsquared

Welcome back, Becky. :flower:

9 blasts is fantastic! I bet your baby is in there somewhere. :) How are the meds treating you? The transfer will be here before you know it! Good luck on Thursday!


----------



## CanadianMaple

Thanks! 

The meds aren't that bad. I'm finding the estrogel to be a bit annoying. I'm putting it on 4 limbs, 3 times a day which means I have to put it on at work and wait for it to dry while in the bathroom. lol I'm quite nervous about the PIO injections. I have to get some friends to do them for me, which means telling people what I am doing. I'm kind of scared of what people will think about me doing this FET, but I feel like it's a gift.

The blasts are vitrified and they are looking at one that's graded 4AA, from what I understand looks good. The IF was mainly on his side, he had azoospermia, but I have some PSOS-like issues. (They got 18 eggs from me during my ER)


----------



## Flannelsheets

Well, I'll try Neevo when I run out of my current gross stuff! Good rec.

Hi Becky! I think that if it's truly a good friend giving you the shots, she/he would be nothing but supportive and excited for you. Also, make sure that person isn't uncomfortable staring you in the butt. ;)


----------



## lanet

Hi Becky. Wow, you've certainly been through the unimaginable and I'm so sorry. I think it's so awesome that you have 9 blasts and this baby will bring you great joy! 
I also have a lining check on Thursday and start pio on Sunday, my transfer is Friday the 27th. When is yours? 
Flannel I hope your migraine stays away and I hope I have your willpower in the 2ww:)
River how are you?


----------



## CanadianMaple

Thanks for the encouragement. :). I can't even begin to describe how these past 15 months have been.

My transfer is the 24th. How long will you be on the pio? I have to start the suppositories on Thursday if all goes well and do 4 days of PIO starting on Sunday. Let's hope Thursday looks good for both of us.


----------



## lanet

I start pio Sunday and transfer Friday so 5-6 days. 
I already had one lining check on Monday and it was good. Honestly my clinic is 3 hours away so I wish they would stop checking me so often! Lol


----------



## islandnyc

Welcome Becky, best of luck to you.

Hope everyone is feeling well today. Quick question. I was reading earlier how we are not supposed to post a positive result on any thread but the appropriate one so I am sorry if I offended anyone when I spoke about my HPT's. I used to belong to a thread on a site called fertilitycommunity for my first rounds of IVF that wasn't a rule that they had so until I read the rules on this site I wasn't aware. Does seem kind of odd when you think about it. You track a friends progress, walk this whole journey side by side with them and can't share your results come beta day ? Rules are rules though. 

Sending positive vibes. Waiting patiently for Friday.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Oh my gosh, island -- no offense taken here at all. I'm so glad to hear your good news. :)

As for PIO, CM & lanet, I have to take a butt-shot every day. Been doing that for two weeks now, and will continue to blood test (23rd) and beyond, if necessary. FUN!

I know this can be filed under "shut up and test already!" but does progesterone cause boob-enlargement? I thought that was just hcg that did that. Both DH and I think there's been some growth there. Here's hoping that's another positive sign...


----------



## lanet

Shut up and test!! 
Lol, just kidding even though I do want you to test! 
I'm not sure if it can cause boob growth or not. I sure had boob growth last month with the trigger!
So far I've only taken 3 butt shots, the every day ones start Sunday. Is your butt sore? I've heard the pio can make it knot up. 
Also what are your thoughts on acupuncture? I've gone off and on for a few years and my next appt is the day before transfer. She specializes in fertility but I just have this burning question, it can't do anything negative right??? It really helps me relax but I don't want to do anything harmful. 
Island i think everyone updates their bfp status on the assisted conception threads. Gosh if no one did then that would sure take a lot of hope away. I love hearing that this can work!!


----------



## islandnyc

Thanks ladies.

I'm no doctor but boob enlargement sounds like a good sign. 

The progesterone shots have definitely worn out their welcome with me but they are honestly a lot less painful. I think its because I've singled out the spot on my cheeks where it hurts the least. I'll try to explain...picture you have a pair of jeans on, now picture where the pocket would be...... the top outer corner of the pocket is where I take my shot. Alternating sides each night. Goes in pretty smooth. Hope that made sense :)

I am really hungry. Just devoured a peach and a plum. ready to start gnawing on my left hand. Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Yup, that's where I do it, too. And I bend over, too, so that there's less fat to go through. ;)

Lanet, I've not done acupuncture for fertility, but loads of people do. If it helps you relax, do it. I've done it for migraines, and the only side-effect was the price, which is why I don't do it anymore..


----------



## Disturbia

Tried to keep up with this thread.....not easy. Hehe. Welcome back again Becky. Sorry for your lost and fingers crossed you will bring home baby. I only can imagine what you have been through. You are a brave woman.

Island, we are not offended at all. I don't even know that rule. I would have done the same. So friday is your beta?

Lanet, I wanted to try acupuncture this 2nd fet but time flies and so many tests that cost me alot already. So, I did not try it. Next month have to pay fet again *sigh*

Meanwhile my update: spotting is more and more. My clinic said not to worry, I still can follow the timeline. I was bleeding a week before fet and had my april fet canceled, hope it will not happen again. Nerve racking!


----------



## lanet

Disturbia I've heard of girls spotting and being switched to a higher form of estrogen. I wonder if that would help? I hope you don't get cancelled! My ivf was cancelled 3 times and I feel like I'm holding my breath until transfer bc I don't want anything else to go wrong.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Ladies ladies --
I had my terrible migraine (still have it) in the middle of the night, and said "*f* it" and tested at 3 a.m.:

:bfp:

I cannot believe it. It's very dark. (Should be, at 10dp5dt) It's the first + I've ever seen, ever. I told hubby and we held each other a long time. He patted my tummy and I almost burst into tears. Thought it was all a dream when I finally got up in the morning, and there the little test was staring me in the face in the bathroom! I had to at least tell you guys to make it real. :)

Going to call the nurse now about both things happening to my body...


----------



## lanet

Ahhhh flannel!!!!! I'm soooo excited for you!!!! Congrats congrats!!!!


----------



## islandnyc

Flannel - I literally just teared up and clapped at my desk. :hugs: I am so happy for you and your husband!!! 

Disturbia- Tomm is my beta finally I know this day is going to crawl by. I'll prob be in bed by 7:30 tonight. In regards to the spotting. I know that I bled the entire time that they had me on birth control and it actually continued into the cycle when I started stims. I told the nurse like 5 times and she never took me seriously as if it was no biggie. :shrug: I am really hoping that your cycle goes on without a hitch. Same with you lanet positive vibes!


----------



## jsquared

YAYYYYYY FLANNEL!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy for you! Best news I've heard all day. :)


----------



## River54

yay Flannel!!!! congrats!!


----------



## lanet

Disturbia, and other ladies...I had my scan today and my lining is 10. However when I came home I noticed 2 light spots of blood. Its not bright red, maybe brownish. Could this be from the ultrasound? Disturbia did you ever get any answers?


----------



## Flannelsheets

Lanet, my guess is that that's from the ultrasound. Too aggressive of a dildo-cam? Lining of 10 sounds perfect!

How you doing, River?

Thanks for all the congrats, ladies! It means a lot. You're all very sweet, and it's so helpful to share here -- as you all can imagine, we haven't told anyone else yet, and I have to tell SOMEone! I think we'll tell our parents this weekend, though I'm a bit freaked out about that...


----------



## River54

dildo-cam - I crack up every time I read that! Told OH about that and he had a good chuckle as well :)

lanet - I am with Flannel - probably just irritation from the us. 10mm sounds great :)

Flannel - when is your beta?

I did test today, and got a faint but there BFP on a FRER (7dp5dt) Probably hold out til Sunday to test again, make sure it is getting darker, then beta on Tues. This is our very first BFP while ttc these past few years, so nervous...will feel better about it after the beta. OH is happy, but I don't think it has sunk in for him yet either.


----------



## islandnyc

River54 that is wonderful!!! Congrats!! Wow this is amazing ladies, this this must be a good luck thread.


----------



## lanet

River wow congrats!!!! You're right this must be a lucky thread. How are you feeling?


----------



## Flannelsheets

Whoa! All kinds of good news today!! Congrats!! My guess is that it will get darker in a few days! The whole thing is very surreal, isn't it? I fully expected the thing just to be stark negative this morning, just because I don't even know what a positive looks like.

Our beta is Mon. Like you, I'll feel more license to be excited after I see the real numbers. (Of course, this hasn't stopped me from looking up our potential due date...)

Three cheers for the lucky thread!


----------



## lanet

So what is the due date flannel?
My nurse called. Everything looks perfect, I got the go ahead to start pio Sunday, no more appts just show up on Friday for transfer!!!!! Yay yay yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mas1118

Hello Ladies, I just had my 1st FET yesterday! 2 grade A blasts:) Feeling pretty positive right now. So far I have had lots of cramping though and 2 very noticeably dizzy spells today. My dog jumped on my tummy a bit ago - I was so upset! I am so hoping he didn't mess anything up:( I feel bad though cause I yelled at him and made him feel bad! I think it is pretty insulated in there so I don't think it did any harm and it only hurt for a few seconds. Im just being paranoid!
Congrats on the bfp's!!


----------



## islandnyc

Flannel - I looked it up too lol My Due date according to this calculator is Tuesday 24, February 2015

https://www.ivfconnections.com/foru...-Transfer-Retrieval-Ovulation-or-Insemination


----------



## islandnyc

Welcome Mas!! Best of luck to you. If it's any consolation my two year old climbs on me like I'm his own personal jungle gym and I brought this up to the nurse and she said it's fine just try to relax and not lift anything too heavy.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Yay Mas! I'm sure your little blob is ok. Though I probably would have had the same reaction...

Island, that's the same estimated dd as me!!


----------



## jsquared

Wow, this thread is on fire today! River, so exciting!!!

Flannel, I have looked up potential due dates and I haven't even transferred yet...so you are looking totally sane in my book. :)

Lanet--yay! You're almost there!

Welcome Mas! :flower: You picked a good day to drop in!


----------



## River54

welcome Mas :) 

lanet - yay, getting closer!!

flannel - I've done the same thing...it was also one of OHs first questions just after transfer ;) We are just a few days behind you and island at Feb 27th :)

Trying to patiently wait for beta...


----------



## Mas1118

I have looked up my estimated due date as well;) March 5th 2015!


----------



## lanet

Ok now I'm going to look up my due date! Lol. Dd bday is valentines day and she's made it very clear she doesn't want to share it! 
For those of that did FET, what were your instructions about sex? Any restrictions?


----------



## CanadianMaple

I looked up due dates too. Mine is March 12, if this works. I think it's totally normal to do that. I even did that when we were TTC way back before we knew we had IF.

I had my last lining check today. It's measuring 13! It had to be at least an 8. The bloodwork was good too, so I just started my progesterone suppositories today. I'm glad I can drop one dosage of estrogel, I hated waiting for that stuff to dry when I was at work. I'm still nervous about the PIO and hope to have people lined up to do the 4 days of needles. I just can't believe how close I am to actually having a chance to be pregnant. I haven't had one chance since I got married. DH had azoospermia (no sperm) and all of my attempts at the clinic were always canceled for some reason or another. It's been 3 years. I'm still scared though.


----------



## lanet

Becky were you aware of the azospermia or did it take testing to find out? 
I havent had a chance either. My dh was diagnosed with 95% antisperm antibodies after 3 years ttc. They told us they cover the heads and the sperm could never penetrate an egg. (He adopted my dd when she was 8) So although I thought I had a chance, I really didn't. And then after our diagnosis in January I've been trying to get through ivf and I'm still not finished! So I havent had a 2ww in forever. I'm excited!!


----------



## Mas1118

fxed for you both becky and lanet! your 2ww will be here in no time:)


----------



## islandnyc

:flower:Canadian and lanet - I am excited for you!

Flannel - Same due date :flower: that's amazing!

River, Mas, and Jsquared- Hope you're feeling great!

I went for my Beta this morning. I am so anxious I have to remind myself to breathe. :wacko:

Happy Friday ladies!!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey ladies - I'm going off the grid for a few days. Looking forward to hearing more news soon!


----------



## islandnyc

Beta is in : 487 14dp3dt
I'm hoping that's a good number.

It seems to coincide with my Son's beta. I looked though my old notes and his numbers were ..

341 11dp5dt
865 13dp5dt
1656 15dp5dt

My next beta isn't until next Friday. Long week ahead.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Mas1118

great beta islandnyc!!


----------



## Mas1118

I emailed the embryologist today to ask what grade my embies were. She said 1 was 4AA and the other was 2AA and that the shell looked very normal so they didn't do assisted hatching. Im so hoping at least one of them makes it!!! I go back and forth between this has to work - with such a good lining and great quality embryos and doing everything possible to help but then I think, I can't even say it... or write it. this is going to be a long tww:wacko:


----------



## River54

great number island!!


----------



## jsquared

Island, that's great!! Try not to worry this week and just enjoy your BFP!! (easier said than done I know :) )

Mas--sounds like all conditions are great for a BFP! I've got my fingers crossed for you!

As for me, my period came yesterday so they're putting me on BCP for a week or so until the PGS results come back. Wish I could just get started already. You guys are so far ahead you'll all be knocked up by the time I have my transfer! (And that would be fabulous :) )


----------



## lanet

Island that's an awesome number! 
Mas those sound like great embies. Do you know if the grade changes after the thaw? Like do they let them expand a little more? I just can't wait to get mine back. 
Jaquared the wait actually went by way quicker than I expected so hopefully it will for you too!


----------



## Mas1118

Lanet - That was the grade they were when they went in - the 4AA would be pretty much ready to hatch and the 2AA though still good needed to expand more but that hopefully will happen inside!


----------



## lanet

Ok, I don't know all of my grades but I do remember a lot of 4's. I'll ask again at transfer. The embryologist just told me they were excellent and they have really strict criteria for freezing. I just noticed you will have your beta on my transfer day. How many days after is that for you? I think my beta is 12 days after.


----------



## lanet

Is there a certain time of day I should do pio?


----------



## CanadianMaple

I start my PIO tomorrow and they want me to take it before 10am. I'm going to aim to meet my nurse friend at 9am. Very nervous!

I'm transferring a 4AA and they told me that grade of a blast usually results in good chances of pregnancy. T minus 3 days, I can't believe it!


----------



## lanet

Hmm I was going to do mine at night, I wonder if I should do morning. It's too late to ask unless I call the after hours line. I wonder if it matters?


----------



## CanadianMaple

I know they wanted mine in before the transfer on Tuesday. I was planning to do nights too because it wouldn't interfere with having to go to work afterwards, but they said my dr won't do the FET without it that morning.


----------



## lanet

And you're doing pio? If it's in the night before then I wonder why? My transfer isn't until Friday though so I have 5 days worth before. 
I thought you were transferring a 5 day?


----------



## Mas1118

today is 3dp5dt and I am having some pretty bad cramping - like a constant pain inside under my belly button. I am hoping its a good sign. I guess we will see. I may test Wed with FMU.


----------



## lanet

Mas that sounds like a promising symptom!


----------



## River54

Well, tested again today with another frer and there is still the same faint line as 3 days ago, and I am now 10dp5dt, I would have expected to see it go darker. They are letting me do the beta tomorrow instead of Tuesday. So I guess I'll find out how low it actually is. :(


----------



## lanet

River hang in there, I'm sorry you're in limbo like this but honestly I think frers are lighter. I'm hoping for good betas for you. Keep us updated


----------



## CanadianMaple

lanet said:


> And you're doing pio? If it's in the night before then I wonder why? My transfer isn't until Friday though so I have 5 days worth before.
> I thought you were transferring a 5 day?

Yup, I'm doing a 5-day blast. I had to do vaginal progesterone for a few days, then 4 days of PIO and then back to suppositories. The PIO goes until the day after the transfer.


----------



## CanadianMaple

River54 said:


> Well, tested again today with another frer and there is still the same faint line as 3 days ago, and I am now 10dp5dt, I would have expected to see it go darker. They are letting me do the beta tomorrow instead of Tuesday. So I guess I'll find out how low it actually is. :(

They always say not to look at the darkness, it isn't a true indicator of your beta number. It is dependent on how concentrated your urine is. The package will tell you the same too. Please try not to worry.


----------



## lanet

Ok Becky that makes more sense. I have to be on pio the whole time. I just did my first one. Now I'm walking on the treadmill to hopefully avoid it making me sore. So today would be like ovulation day for me.


----------



## Redbean

Hi ladies. I've been on bc pills now for a week, hoping to start stim in another. Any advice on how you best handle the hormone roller coasters? I don't feel in control of my body. Very depressed one day, manic the next, gaining weight and bloated, very tired. I don't remember the pill being like this last time, but it's causing problems in my life. 
Please tell me it gets better once I'm in the next stage!

Fx to al


----------



## islandnyc

Thanks everyone!

River you are getting your positives! Good luck today for a HIGH Beta!!

lanet I do my shot everyday at 6:00pm. My ivf coordinator told me to do it everyday around the same time between the hours of 6-8. 

Flannel if you jump on at all today I just wanted to wish you luck on your beta.

Mas I am still cramping so it must be a good sign. 

I'm losing my mind AGAIN, Friday can't come soon enough. Every time my thoughts turn negative I pull myself back and talk to my belly. This is truly a torturous waiting game. Wish I knew how to meditate. :wacko:


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey island -- I discovered last week that there are lots of good meditation apps. I've been using Omvana, esp. their 6 phase meditation. You might poke around the internet and find something that works. :)

Redbean -- sorry to hear about the hormones affecting you. My advice is to have someone that you disclose all these feelings to. I used to hide them from DH, because I thought he'd think I was crazy, and then I realized I felt a whole lot better when I told someone. So, a friend, this forum, something. It might help you feel not crazy. You're not crazy!


----------



## lanet

Island I use the circle and bloom meditation program and they even have one for each night of a 2ww. 
Redbean I never do well on bcp, I didn't have many emotional side effects from stims. But be prepared for the bloating to stick around. I also started writing in a journal and trying to elimate any othere stressors in my life at that time. 
Flannel, my butt is so sore this morning after my first pio! I walked after, used heat, and massage!!


----------



## Mas1118

I'm thinking of testing maybe Wednesday morning?? I'm afraid but I still want to test. Not a lot of symptoms - I feel pretty good actually. I have had cramping/pinching and a few dizzy spells but other than that - the only other symptom is very bloated!! I look 3 months already! I'm constipated tho:( what so you ladies think - 7dp5dt too early? My beta is Friday morning.


----------



## Mas1118

I also use circle and bloom:)


----------



## Flannelsheets

Holy moly, ladies! My beta came back as 2424! This is one of the happiest phone calls I've ever gotten. I started shaking as soon as the nurse said "congratulations." Wow. We transferred a singleton, so it's most likely that it's just one happy blob rather than two, but we'll see in a week and a half!

Lanet, I'm sorry your shot hurts. For whatever reason, mine have gotten less painful as I've gone along. I hope that's true for you! (And now I have to keep doing them for almost 3 more weeks. Not complaining, though!!)


----------



## jsquared

Flannel--wow! Sounds like one ambitious little bundle! Congrats!!

I too use Circle & Bloom and like it.

Well the PGS results are in, and we have 5 chromosomally normal frosties. The nurse said this is 'great' and I know it is, I just keep thinking about the 7 that weren't normal... I need to stop and be grateful for the 5 embryos we know are healthy, and thankful we had the testing done, knowing what we know now. My partner is very happy, thinks this is perfect. She was dreading how to handle half a dozen extra embryos. So this is good news. I need to say this out loud ten times. Good news good news good news...

And this is fun--she said we have a 'mix' of genders, so it isn't all girls/all boys. I told her not to tell me the breakdown just yet. I'm not sure I want to know. :shrug: But I'm tickled to know we have both!

So it's birth control for another week and then I start the meds. On we go.


----------



## River54

Sooo awesome Flannel!


----------



## River54

great news jsquared!


----------



## Mas1118

Great news both flannel and jsquared!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Thanks, ladies! Mas, you don't have far to go!! You can do it! I couldn't handle testing until 10dp5dt, but everyone's different. Obviously loads of people test at 6 and 7 dpt and get good positives. I say go for it if you want!

If, god forbid, this one doesn't work, you have many more blasts. I'm confident something will work out in the next 6 months for you -- if not THIS month!!


----------



## islandnyc

Flannel that is phenomenal!!!! When is your next apt? 

Jsquared everything is looking great! I wonder how many boys / girls. The anticipation!!!!!!! 

Mas I tested from day 4 after a 3 day so I am the wrong person to be giving advice lol Do whatever makes each day easier for you. Follow your heart. I know its rough. Waiting is hard.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey ladies... So I'm in for fet on Thursday.. Been watching you all quietly so much good news x


----------



## lanet

Hopeful mine is Friday, are you doing day 3 or 5? We will be close!
River any news today? 
Flannel whoa awesome numbers!!!
J that is an awesome number to have after pgd! Congrats!


----------



## River54

Level today came back at 66 11dp5dt


----------



## Flannelsheets

Wahooo, River! That's a definite positive! Healthy levels vary so much (have you checked the betabase?) -- it's quite amazing. I'm guessing mine implanted early and yours implanted later. Will they do another test in a few days?


----------



## River54

Yup, retest on Wednesday


----------



## CanadianMaple

My FET is at noon today! Did anyone's clinic give them a guideline about how much water to drink? I've been up since 4:30am, I'm very excited and nervous.

Congratulations, River!!


----------



## Mas1118

Good luck today Becky! I drank two large bottles of water but I was too full and had to let some out!
River - congrats!!!!

I did test:) BFP!!! Very faint but pink!!!


----------



## Mas1118

How do you post a pic from an iPhone?


----------



## Flannelsheets

Yayyyy Mas!! Fantastic! :happydance:

Becky, the first time I drank about 17 oz, and was very uncomfortable. 2nd time I did 14, and it was good. So excited for you!!


----------



## ZAS4

Hello, just reading through the posts and so glad Ive found a site where I can talk to people who are going through the same thing, DH is so laid back about it, I think in denial as its been a long 3 years of being told to wait he doesn't believe anything is going to happen any time soon!

However, today I managed to book the 1st appointment to see the consultant. 
I am after some advice, is anyone having IVF in the UK, and at Salisbury clinic? I don't want horror stories, but just to see time scales etc. 

We have been ttc for 3 years and have unexplained fertility (oh apart from my lack of ovulating!!!!!!!) I have tried a round of chlomid, letrazole and another drug (cant remember its name) so all in all been on tablets for 1.5 years. We have been told to stop flogging a dead horse, so to speak, and told to wait for IVF. 

I was wondering if we have to have any other tests once we see the consultant? I will be scanned on the day and DH giving another sample. Is there anything else that will happen that will delay the process??

TIA 
xxxx


----------



## Redbean

Zas4, I'm new to ivf myself and am trying to navigate these hormones, but DH and I both have to go in a for full std screening before we start. I'm on birth control now and am really ready to start stim. Once that happens, you'll need many u.s. to check on those follicles. I know of no other tests. Good luck!


----------



## Mas1118

Zas4- have you tried Vitex? It could possibly regulate your hormones and then you'll ovulate:)


----------



## islandnyc

Congrats River and Mas :happydance:

Canadian- Have a smooth Transfer today. Don't overdue it with the water. Drink it once you get there because you'll have to lay there for 15 min after the transfer and if you've over done it the wait is excruciating.

Zas4- Good luck to you and your DH. Every cycle is different unfortunately. So is every case so there is no telling what tests you'll do. Just take it step by step and we'll be here to listen through your journey. Its exciting. :hugs:


----------



## ZAS4

Hi, 
Redbean, we've had an sti test not long ago, I think they said they wanted one done within 3 months of starting IVF, lets hope we start without having to wait for yet another blooming blood test!

Mas I was ovulating on chlomid (apparently) and letrazole etc, but still nothing, tubes are clear and everything else looks ok. 
Have been having acupuncture and she is a little concerned as I have spotting a week before period starts so she is wondering if we are having a chemical pregnancy and its trying to stick, but then falling away?! All questions and guessing at this stage. Can't wait for our appointment where we can get some dates and start these lovely injections. 
I am guessing im the only one from the UK on here?


----------



## jsquared

Mas--YAY!!!!!!! :happydance: Fantastic!

Canadian--good luck today!! Here's hoping it all goes fabulously for you!

Zas--I'm in the states, but at my clinic they like to put you through a diagnostic hysteroscopy before getting started with IVF. I balked at this initially and so did 5 IUIs with no success. When we moved to IVF I went through with it and the hysteroscopy revealed polyps and a septum, which most likely would have either prevented pregnancy or caused early miscarriage--yikes. Glad I had it done, sorry I waited so late. But every clinic is different as is each patient, so this may not be necessary in your case. 

IVF can be very overwhelming, but breaking it down into one step at a time makes it much easier. Best of luck with everything! :)


----------



## ZAS4

Thank you Jsquared, 
Over here you have to be trying for a year before the doctors will run any kind of test, then they will do blood tests and sperm tests to start, then if its hormones pop you on chlomid. They will then send you to the fertility clinic. They then do an internal scan and carry on with drugs, then after months of that they will then do the dye scan (cant remember its name) where they check to see if the tubes are blocked. After that more drugs, then for us it was IVF. We are lucky here that all of its paid for on the NHS, however there are some restraints. 

You have to be trying for 3 years before you can have IVF on the NHS and until last month in my county you had to also be 30 years old (however in other parts of the UK the age was only 23). Thankfully they have now changed that to 23 years across the whole of the UK. (Obviously if you have a medical condition (but not PCOS), then you can go straight for IVF). 
In some parts of the UK you get up to 3 IVF tries on free on the NHS, but in my county its only 1 try (damn it!! Just moved from a county where it was 3 tries for free!) Never mind, these things happen. They are campaigning for it to be the same across the country. Also they wont do any tests on the embryo's or womb until you have miscarried at least 3 times! However, we are lucky that we don't have to pay for the first try and all the drugs and scans running up to IVF.

Is interesting to see what its like over in the States compared to over here! x


----------



## lanet

Hi zas, yes you are lucky you don't have to pay for the first one, bc here in the states most of us do. I also had to have a saline sonogram and just lots of bloodwork before starting ivf. 
Becky let us know how it goes!!! So exciting!!
Mas upload the photo to photobucket and then copy and paste the forum code. So how many days past are you? Exciting!
Hi everyone else!


----------



## River54

Mas - yay! hope you can figure out how to post the pic!

Canadian - good luck today - when I went in, they did a quick scan first to see if I was too full, then handed me a certain size paper cup and said to empty that much, then we were good to go. Whereas a few weeks before, someone came in and didn't have it full enough, so everyone had to wait longer because of them... (our clinic is a small one)

Zas - before our first IVF, after all the IUIs etc, they did an HSG and did bloodwork, which found a polyp, so they removed that and I continued on with the IVF cycle.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hi zas -- welcome, and good luck! There are loads of British ladies on these threads. Maybe just not on ours, for some reason. I hope you find some.

I had an HSG and a transvag ultrasound of the uterus to check for polyps and open tubes. That and blood tests and a semen analysis, and then it was IUI (then IVF) time. As lanet also said, I paid entirely out of pocket. I won't say how much, as it makes me vomit a bit to think about, but it was a lot... I hope you find/have a doc you trust.

Just marveling at how luck this thread is, ladies!!! Wowza!!! Island, Mas, River, me.. Canadian and lanet, soon!


----------



## Tiffanyellow

Flannelsheets said:


> Just marveling at how luck this thread is, ladies!!! Wowza!!! Island, Mas, River, me.. Canadian and lanet, soon!

I think this thread brought me luck b/c I got a BFP (technically on 3dp5dt but I see it as 4dp5dt)!!! Last time I was on a thread, I wanted sooooo much to get preggo but in the end, I tested negative. Forgive me for not posting during my 2ww! I didn't want to jinx myself...

Congrats Island, River, Flannel, and Mas!!! Reading your experiences and thoughts really got me through!!! I wish everyone a H&H 9 (or 8 now) mos!!!!! <3

Canadian - Ahhh!!!! Wishing you luck and sticky vibes!! Please keep us updated!!! <3


----------



## Mas1118

I tested again just now with very dilute pee - and still a very faint line:) I was worried it would not show up cause my urine was so pale.....but lo and behold a pink line! I am going to test again with fmu in the morning and show hubby then - when its a little more visible:haha:

Congrats tiffany:hugs: to you too!!

It is a lucky thread!


----------



## islandnyc

We are all very lucky and very deserving! This is an amazing thread. I am honored to be a part of it!!

Congrats Tiffanyyellow!!


----------



## Mas1118

Here is a pic of the one I did an hour ago - its better than this mornings!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## River54

yay!


----------



## lanet

Mas was yours a fet? No trigger? That's a great early line!!!!
River have you tested again? Is it darker? Did they say anything about that number?


----------



## Mas1118

Yup FET - no trigger!


----------



## River54

I haven't tested again - too scared to now!

The clinic told me that while technically pregnant, it is lower than they'd like to see, hence the retest tomorrow. They didn't sound all that optimistic.
So, I am hoping for a doubling (or better) tomorrow!
Maybe I just had one that was slow to start :)
No spotting or anything, even the cramping has eased up.


----------



## lanet

Mas that's awesome, I was just wondering how early I could test positive since I won't have a trigger either. I'm going to try to wait until 8dp but I don't know if I can!!
River what dpt was your beta? I'm hoping the number tomorrow is nice and high!


----------



## CanadianMaple

My transfer was done and they sent me home with a picture of my embryo. It was a beautiful 4AA, 5 day blast. The worse part was the full bladder, but they both grinned when they saw how the extremely full bladder tilted my uterus in the perfect position. It didn't hurt and the embryologist came in to tell me how great of an embryo I had. How am I going to wait until July 7th for a beta? Feeling great right now. :D

I love seeing BFPs in here!! I can't wait to see what tomorrow's results are like!


----------



## River54

Awesome Canadian :)

lanet - it was 11dp5dt


----------



## Flannelsheets

Three cheers for lurking bfps! Congrats, Tiffany!

River, fingers crossed for a doubling beta tomorrow. My impression is that's the most important thing -- that one # doesn't say very much.

Yea, CanandianM., the tww sucks. Create some activities to do for yourself. I think that's the only way to get through it. Do something special each day to take your mind off it. That said, it's just kinda impossible not to get obsessed!


----------



## Mas1118

hoping for some great numbers for you river!! fxed:)


----------



## Tiffanyellow

Good luck today, river!!!! I'm praying for doubling numbers!!! <3


----------



## islandnyc

Good luck today River! Glad everything went well Canadian!


----------



## Tiffanyellow

So I wanted to share this with you girls. Today, I am... still technically 7dp5dt but here is my progression.

The ONLY reason why I tested early was because I had two dreams (last Thursday and Friday night) that I got a bfp. HAD to test Saturday morning but I was only 3dp5dt so I thought the light positive was from my trigger. I didn't test out the trigger this cycle because I didn't want to be disappointed like last time :**(. Anyways, of COURSE I poas this morning with a digital. :)
 



Attached Files:







POAS.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 10









Digital 7dp5dt.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mas1118

Nice Tiffany!!


----------



## Flannelsheets

2nd beta came back 4443. Things are looking good! We scheduled our 1st ultrasound for July 7, in the middle of week 6. The whole thing still feels very surreal!! Island, have you had your 2nd beta yet? I hope everything's ok with everyone else -- esp. River.


----------



## River54

Congrats Tiffany!

13dp5dt -121 :) This seems good :) (Got the results hours earlier than normal, so I'll be waiting for the clinic to call later this afternoon to say what to do next)


----------



## lanet

Oh river that sounds great!!!! Yay for you!!!!


----------



## Mas1118

Yay river and flannel!!!

I did a frer this afternoon - I help my pee (excruciating) for over 2 hours and almost (I did a little :haha:) peed my pants on the way home!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ZAS4

Congrats everyone, it seems like a super page to be part of, good luck all round :hugs:


----------



## jsquared

Yay for all the BFPs!! :happydance:

Great numbers River and Flannel!

Lanet, are you getting excited?? :) Transfer is almost here!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Oh fantastic, River! So excited for you! And Mas, too!

Today marks 5 weeks, and I threw up twice. I guess this is for real...


----------



## CanadianMaple

Oh, I love these updates!! Love the test pics!! I can't wait to start testing, but have a long way to go!


----------



## lanet

Yes j I'm sooo excited! You will be here soon enough!!


----------



## ZAS4

So excited for you all, flannelsheets, I bet you're one of the only women who is excited about being sick!!!! But I can't wait to get morning sickness (I know that might sound strange, but I am going to relish every little piece of being pregnant, when it happens!) x


----------



## Tiffanyellow

River - Woo Hoooo!!!! Numbers are looking GREAT!!!

Mas - You are one day behind me, good luck on your beta tomorrow! Keep us updated!!!

Flannel - congrats on the throwups!!! I can't wait til my first experience!

Lanet - when is your transfer date again?


I had my first beta today at 14dpo/9dp5dt! My Hcg is 167! Next beta is Monday and ultrasound is scheduled on 7/7! My husband and I are over the moon but still... very cautious!

Good luck and Baby Dust to all.....!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Flannelsheets

Also had some spotting this morning. Nurse said it's perfectly normal -- the cervix is flooded with far more blood than it's used to, and some leaks out. She recommended B6 for the nausea.

Just had an annoying conversation with my brother & sis-in-law where she (who had a baby in Dec. & no problem getting pregnant) basically made us feel like overconfident freaks for telling them so early. ("Oh we didn't tell anyone until week 15!") I guess I should brace myself for everyone sharing an opinion about everything pregnancy-related. Whatever -- we're feeling good about it and that's all that matters!

Any updates today? How are island, river, and mas doing with their lil beans? ;)


----------



## Flannelsheets

Oh didn't see your update, Tiffany -- CONGRATS!!!! Our 1st u/s is also 7/7!


----------



## islandnyc

Hey there everyone! I have my second apt tomm. A little nervous. Flannel do not let ANYONE rain on your parade. You tell whomever you want whenever you want however you want. 

Glad to hear that everyone is doing so well. Love seeing all the positives. I'll post tomm.


----------



## Mas1118

Im nervous as well - been crampy today:( I go for my beta at 630am! but will have to wait until about 2pm to hear numbers - its goon be a long long wait. On the upside - Im officially on holidays for the next week and we are heading to my family cottage tomorrow once I get home from my beta:) So Ill have lots to do to keep busy!

Flannel - try not to worry - your beta is very hugh and the nurse is probably right:hugs:

Good luck tomorrow Island!
Great beta tiffany:)


----------



## River54

Flannel - yes, you'll get comments from everyone...but, I second what Island said! Don't let anyone spoil your happiness!

My brother always told me right away when they were expecting, regardless that they had lost a few along the way - he was always soo happy each time it happened :) The conversation I had with him after they had the first u/s was hilarious...they were expecting quads - he had no idea what to do/say - he was sitting down and couldn't function... ;) 

I'd love to get out of the beta roller coaster - but BBs are much more sore, and no spotting or anything to indicate anything is amiss. I am nervous again to see the third beta results...but I don't think that'll go away for me...I try to remind myself that with my dd many many years ago now, I got a positive test, and never had an u/s or anything to confirm anything til a couple months along...ignorance in that case was bliss.


----------



## Flannelsheets

So.. what happened, Mas?


----------



## Mas1118

Just waiting..... They will call me about 2ish. I did another frer and it came up positive this morning with pretty dilute urine. I'm peeing so much that I may as well have a catheter!! It's constant:wacko:


----------



## River54

Ohhh exciting mas!


----------



## Tiffanyellow

Ahhhh!!!!! I can't wait to hear your numbers, Mas! I know how you feel! Had my test at 7:30am yesterday. Thought I was gonna have to wait until the afternoon to hear but my dr called me right at 10am!!!! 

Island, goodluck today!!!!

Flannel - how are you feeling (aside from the morning sickness)? How's your tummy? Since 7dpt, mine has been feeling pinchy, tight and stretchy...?? I can only sleep on my back now.


----------



## islandnyc

2nd beta is 6874 :thumbup:

So relieved. My first Ultrasound is scheduled for 7/8 @3:15. I am over the moon right now :happydance:

Nothing yet Mas?

Flannel: No sickness here yet. I hope that its not unbearable for you and it passes quickly.

Good luck on Monday Tiffany


----------



## Flannelsheets

Wahoo, island!!! So excited for all of our 1st ultrasounds in a few weeks!!!
Nausea is a bit better -- B6 seems to be helping, as do pretzels betw. meals. About to take a nap now.. :)


----------



## Mas1118

So I finally heard:) positive! But so far only 41.9. I go back in 2 days for another. It's still good to me! It's only 9dp so early yet. Keep your Fxed for me ladies- I need it!!!


----------



## islandnyc

Mas- 9 days IS early so happy you have your positive!! Excited for you. Bet you"ll see that number more than double in two days.

Flannel: I just woke up from a nap :) Glad the b6 is helping I should have some on hand.


----------



## River54

Just wanted to update you all, went in for Beta #3 today, and it is now at 300 (15dp5dt, 37hr doubling time)
Soo relieved. I can relax a bit this weekend.

Waiting for the clinic to tell me what they want me to do now.


----------



## lanet

Congrats on all the great betas. I just transferred so officially in the 2ww finally!!!


----------



## River54

awesome lanet!!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Welcome to the tww, lanet!! Finally!
Mas, yay for your beta! So exciting!
Same to you, River!

Great news, ladies! So many exclamation points!!


----------



## jsquared

Am I crazy or are a whole buncha ladies preggo in this thread?? :) :) :)


----------



## lanet

Yep everyone's preggo, that's why I'm staying on this thread;)
So I'm worrying about something, during the transfer the dr couldn't get the catheter in at first, she then switched to a different size and it went in. No pain and it only took a few minutes. I know this is silly but do you think it's ok?? And was everyone's bladder uncomfortably full??


----------



## Mas1118

My RE had a hard time wuth the catheter too:) it's ok- it happens:) that's why they have so many different catheters ready


----------



## lanet

Thanks, you have no idea how much better you made me feel:)


----------



## Mas1118

How Many in the tww? Canadianmaple and lanet. Anyone else? Sorry if I forgot anyone;) 
I tested again this morning on a cheapie and line still there - maybe a bit darker. I seem to get darker lines in the afternoon for some reason:shrug:


----------



## Mas1118

It's gonna be a long weekend - waiting for my beta on Monday! I'm on holidays up north at my family cottage and they had to send a requesition for bloodwork here but they aren't open Sundays. So I probably won't hear my results until Wednesday:( as Tuesday is Canada Day and a holiday here. Oh well - paying the price for a vacation!


----------



## River54

Where in canada? I am in bc and I signed up for online results the same day I had tests, so, as long as I go get the beta done before 10am, I get the results the same day online.
Enjoy your vacation :) fx for your next beta :)


----------



## Mas1118

I'm in ontario:)


----------



## lanet

River I'm so happy to hear your beta is doubling perfectly! 
Mas the weekend will be over before you know it! 
Ok ladies with bfps I know it's early for me, it's barely 2dp5dt, but I'm having major af like cramping! It woke me up this am and I'm sitting here and it's going strong! Good sign? Bad sign? Not a sign? Lol.


----------



## CanadianMaple

Hi girls! I'm at the trailer right now with very spotty internet. I'm 5dp5dt and got a BFN this morning. I know it's early but I'm feeling sad. I have been cramping constantly since the transfer have been so positive. I'll keep testing, my beta isn't for another 8 days.


----------



## Redbean

Hi, ladies, I disappeared for a while and got a late start with my ivf cycle, but today is my last day on this horrible birth control! I can't wait to get this process started, though I'm a little worried I'll get the timing wrong. I go to a clinic out of town and have to get monitoring here, and bc it's a holiday week no clinic will return my calls. So I'm getting the baseline done at my obgyn. I hope she knows how to measure tiny follicles!

All these bfps are very promising and fun to read. Exciting for you all! Good luck w that doubling!

Anyone just getting started? Would love some buddies.


----------



## Redbean

CanadianMaple said:


> Hi girls! I'm at the trailer right now with very spotty internet. I'm 5dp5dt and got a BFN this morning. I know it's early but I'm feeling sad. I have been cramping constantly since the transfer have been so positive. I'll keep testing, my beta isn't for another 8 days.

That does sound early. Does the embryo implant faster w ivf, or is it still the 6-12 days?

At least you know the trigger is gone, right? Fx to you!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey Becky -- you have many reasons to hope that your BFN is not for real. Hang in there and test in another few days, I say. Mine was dark at 10 dpt, but I have no idea if it would have even shown up at 5dp.

Lanet, yes, that might be a good sign! I had cramping that early. Although who knows what caused it -- could have been the progesterone that they had me on. Still, reasons to hope!! :)

Redbean, the main thing they're looking for at a baseline is that you have no ovarian cysts. Your regular gyn should be able to spot that, I'd think. Glad to hear you're starting!


----------



## jsquared

Redbean, I take my last BCP today too! :) This week I'll start the meds for my FET, but it sounds like we will be in the TWW together, at least for a little bit!


----------



## Redbean

jsquared said:


> Redbean, I take my last BCP today too! :) This week I'll start the meds for my FET, but it sounds like we will be in the TWW together, at least for a little bit!

Oh good! I'm new at this and am not sure what to expect, but glad to have you ladies to inform me and be supportive. My friends don't really know a thing about it, and my moods have been a bit unpredictable:)

So, I'm curios about FET. If this cycle doesn't work, and I do FET for next, do you still go in for u/s every day? I'm worried that school will start next cycle, and I'm a teacher, so I won't be able to go in every morning for monitoring. I'm worried that this is my one shot.


----------



## CanadianMaple

I feel so sad. Another BFN. 6dp5dt. I really thought this was going to work.


----------



## islandnyc

Canadian - My first positive wasn't until 9dp3dt which would have been 7dp5dt I think. I got a negative everyday until then. Even 9dp was just a faint line. You are testing early. Try to relax and test in a few days.

lanet - welcome to the tww that is exactly how I felt 2dp.

River- Great Beta's 

I have been layed out all weekend with the worst stomach flu of my life. As I type this I have 4 cheez-its in front on me that I am trying to force down and red Gatorade. All I have lived on is watermelon and water for days. This is torture.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Island -- that sucks!! You sure it's stomach flu? ;) I've been nauseous almost all the time for the past week.

Becky, that sucks. My 1st IVF didn't work, and I know how disappointing it is. Don't lose hope, though! Take a few days off from testing, if you can. (I know it's hard..)


----------



## Tiffanyellow

Mas - 41 is a great number! My 2nd beta was this morning and I know yours is too!!!! Good luck and keep us updated!:hugs:

Island - OMG!!! Congrats on your 2nd beta!!! I can't wait to find out how many you have in there!!!!:hugs:

Canadian - chin up, girlfriend! You're not out of the game yet! :hugs:

RedBean & Jsquared - goodluck on your cycle ladies!!!:hugs:


----------



## islandnyc

Flannel - I'm thinking that you are right and this is morning sickness. I never experienced this at all with my son. I didn't know that it could come out of both ends (SORRY TMI I KNOW) with morning sickness too. This is horrendous. I called the Doc and I'm waiting on a call back to see what he recommends. Its so strange how everything is gross right now. Nothing is edible, nothing smells good etc etc. 

Very very weird. :dohh:


----------



## Redbean

I know it's weird to congratulate you on bodily explosions, but yea, island! Exciting!


----------



## Tiffanyellow

2nd beta results are in!!!!

#742 :) 

Yay!


----------



## River54

awesome Tiffany :)


----------



## jsquared

Congrats all you ladies with betas on the rise! Love to see that.

Okay, for those who did FET, on what day of your cycle did you start the estrogen? I took my last BCP last night and had baseline appointment today. The nurse is taking forever to get back but I assume I'm not starting meds right away? Or did you? Seems like she told me before it would be about four days in, kind of like with the IVF cycle. Does that sound right?


----------



## lanet

J I started estrogen on cd 2. My clinic (and I know everyone's different) insisted I have a bleed after bcp and then the baseline was done cd 2 and I started estrogen that night. They wouldn't even do my baseline until I had started to bleed. I'm not sure why. It's finally coming up for you!


----------



## jsquared

Thanks Lanet--I just heard back from the nurse. I'll start pills and patches on Thursday. Based on this I'm thinking FET will happen somewhere between July 22-24. (My RE schedules transfers Tues-Thurs.) No one at my clinic cares about bleeding after BCP, which is good, because I usually don't bleed for about 3-4 days after I stop them, and at this rate I am so impatient to begin, I don't want anything to push back getting started! :wacko:

How are you feeling?? And when are you gonna test?? See--my impatience extends to you too! :laugh2:


----------



## lanet

Idk why they were so adamant about bleeding this time. For the fresh they only insisted I bleed if my lining was thicker. I was afraid I wouldn't bleed after only being on bcp 2 1/2 weeks. But I did. And right on time, last bcp June 4, first estrogen injection June 9. 
I scheduled my fet or a Friday, so I knew the date all along. 
I'm getting impatient already! Sooooo scared though. I think we will test later this week. I feel totally normal today. Yesterday I had the cramps and then stomach issues.


----------



## Mas1118

I had my beta today but because I'm away on holidays, I had to go to a different lab. Tomorrow is a holidays so I won't get my results until Wednesday!! Hate waiting:( I'm starting to feel sick too now though, I burst into tears today when my brother was teasing me and my hpt'a are getting darker:)


----------



## Mas1118

Great beta Tiffany!
Fxed for you both lanet and js!!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Great, Mas!
And congrats, Tiffany!!


----------



## islandnyc

Great numbers Tiffany! 

Sounds Great Mas, darker lines! 

J everything is happening just as it should you"ll be PUPO by the 24th :happydance:

lanet: I am on egg shells. That's how it was for me cramping then nothing then a twinge then nothing uggggg so frustrating. Soon enough you'll get your results. :hugs:

Becky: I hope that you are okay. Honestly its early. Rest up.

I'm living on watermelon and pizza combos today. The center put me on Zophran yesterday. I must've been scaring my other half because he called the Dr. while I was in the restroom and handed the phone in to me. Could've killed him. The Zophran helped a little last night but gave me a terrible headache.


----------



## Hopefulx2

When did you guys get a bfp? Xx


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm a mess. 8dp5dt and BFN. I hate knowing that one of our embryos didn't make it. :(


----------



## Tiffanyellow

Mas - Can' wait to hear your numbers today!

Jsquared & Lanet - how many dpt are you girls? Any symptoms yet?

Island - Hope you're feeling better since the Zophron!! 

Hopeful - I got my first BFP at 3dp5dt/4dp5dt. Where are you in your cycle?

Canadian - I'm so sorry for the bfns Dear... Maybe they're just late planters. I heard the fet embryos implant much later than fresh... Chin up.

:hugs:


----------



## jsquared

Hi Tiffany--I haven't transferred yet--start meds for the FET tomorrow! Finally :) How are you feeling? Any morning sickness yet?

Canadian, you're not out yet, but I know it sucks seeing those BFNs regardless. When is OTD?


----------



## Mas1118

2nd beta was 121 - it more than doubled in 3 days


----------



## River54

yay!!


----------



## Mas1118

I'm a little worried my numbers are low but my RE says I'm in the normal range - doubling time is good. I'm just gonna relax and enjoy finally being pregnant. 
Becky - it may still be too early!! Keep hoping - I know I am!!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Yay, Mas! Doubling is the only thing that matters!

FX and doubly crossed for you, Becky.


----------



## lanet

Hi everybody. 
Canadian I'm sorry you're seeing bfns, hang in there. 
Congrats to everyone getting such wonderful betas. 
I'm 5dp5dt, so scared to test but fee like I'm going to cave soon. Not really any notable symtoms that I couldn't blame on the pio.


----------



## jsquared

Hi Ladies--how's everybody doing? :flower:

I started the estrogen support for my frozen cycle yesterday (one pill under the tongue 3x daily plus a patch), and last night I had the worst headache of my life. It was so bad I ended up calling the nurse line, and the nurse said it was fine to take Advil at this point. Here's hoping after a couple of days the headaches will fade; that's what happened with the stims. Anybody else have horrible headaches during your FET cycle? What did you do?


----------



## Flannelsheets

Yup, Jsquared. I had awful migraines. During the tww, too. Really awful. I think it was associated with the estrogen. (It was easy for me to pinpoint because I take an estrogen shot every 3 days, and for two weeks or so got bad migraines the day afterwards.) It seems to be better now, and I think that's because I'm producing more of my own progesterone now and the meds cause less of a spike. I'm sorry you're suffering. It's awful. During the tww (and after), my nurse said vicodin was ok (!!!), so I took it a bit. It turns out under my new ins. that acupuncture (for pain, not infertility) is covered, so I started doing that. You might look into that, too. 

Such a price we pay for all of this! Feel better! xo


----------



## CanadianMaple

Just an update. I called the clinic about the BFNs and she bumped my beta up to Sunday. I asked her about getting another FET done in August (they make me do the BCP for a cycle) and she says my RE likes to see a natural cycle between tries.

I'm a teacher and a Sept FET is out of the question. I hardly have any sick days since I took 10 weeks off when my husband died. I'm wondering if this is just not meant to be. :(


----------



## Flannelsheets

Crap crap crap, Becky! So sorry! Try talking to your doctor about it after this cycle's over. Explain the situation. I'm on the academic schedule, too -- not everyone understands those constraints unless you explain it to them in stark terms. But if not August, maybe it might be possible around Thanksgiving or some other holiday? You'd only need one non-work day, right (transfer day)? With FET, at least you can time it to your schedule very precisely. I think it's doable, and that it's going to work for you! It IS meant to be sometime this year!!:hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

Im sorry Becky - I hope everything ends up ok:hugs:


----------



## sunflowers28

Hello!

I am doing my FET this week on Tuesday the 8th. Wanted to see if anyone else was doing it around the same time so I can pass the 2ww time. 

This is my first FET and we only have one grade A embryo. I did my first IVF in January and miscarried at 8.5 weeks in March. Before that we did 3 IUIs.

I really hope this time it sticks.

I'm also suffering through these darn PIO shots and hate them even more this time than last time. :dohh:

Edit - Under my name it still says I am pregnant from last time. How do I change my status?


----------



## CanadianMaple

Confirmed BFN. Good luck girls and thank you for the support.


----------



## Redbean

CanadianMaple said:


> Just an update. I called the clinic about the BFNs and she bumped my beta up to Sunday. I asked her about getting another FET done in August (they make me do the BCP for a cycle) and she says my RE likes to see a natural cycle between tries.
> 
> I'm a teacher and a Sept FET is out of the question. I hardly have any sick days since I took 10 weeks off when my husband died. I'm wondering if this is just not meant to be. :(

I'm so sorry you're feeling this. Keep up hope. I am a teacher also and so I feel I only have this one shot. (Just started meds). No sick leave left and I'd get fired if they found out about the ivf. I asked earlier here if FET cycles require less monitoring? If so, could you plan for a weekend transfer you think?


----------



## lanet

I'm so sorry Becky. Hopefully you'll find a way to try again. 
Redbean my fet still required about 4 appointments before transfer. But I was able to schedule the procedure for a Friday so I could take the weekend off.


----------



## islandnyc

Sorry I've been MIA, I was in Disney World for Independence Day. 

Becky I am so sorry that you are going through this. It will work out, you want this so bad that you will find a way. I know its hard and I wish wholeheartedly that it was easier for all of us but it will happen. :hugs:

Mas so happy your beta's are doubling :happydance:

Welcome Sunflowers!

Jsquared sorry about the headaches. I almost never get headaches except when I am pregnant. They are intolerable.

lanet are you still holding out? Did you test?

Flannel isn't your first ultrasound today? If so good luck. Tell your little bean we all said hello :thumbup:


----------



## lanet

Island I've been testing since 5dp5dt, today is 10dp5dt. 8 tests. Every one of them have been.........BFP!!!!!!!
On my 42nd month ttc. I can't quite believe it. Literally, that's why I keep testing. I can't believe it is my turn! My line is darker that the control line now. Beta isn't until Wednesday but I've asked to move it up so hopefully they will let me. When is your first scan?


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats lanet!! Awesome:)


----------



## islandnyc

lanet I am so happy for you!!!! Can't wait to hear your numbers!!!!

Don't feel bad I am still testing because I can't believe it. I did on this AM just to see the pregnant 3+ weeks lol My first scan is tomm at 3:15pm. I can hardly wait!


----------



## lanet

The dr agreed to beta today, so I'm at the lab now! Woohoo!!!
Wow scan already! How many weeks are you?


----------



## islandnyc

I'm at 6 weeks 5 days today. Hope you have your results fast! Can't wait to hear!!!!!!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Lanet -- oh my gosh! That's great!! You've been waiting so long!!

Island -- we're EXACTLY the same! You turn your weeks on Wednesdays, right? 7 weeks on Wed.? Same here! We just went for our 1st ultrasound. Saw an itty bitty heartbeat! One more appt with the RE in a week and a half, and then we're off to the ob/gyn, which just seems bizarre. I don't know about you, but I'm feeling gross pretty much all the time now. I can't even talk about it.

fx for everyone else!


----------



## lanet

Flannel I'm wondering about your symptoms since you also did a fet with injections. Did your boobs hurt? How long do you have to keep injecting the estrogen and progesterone?


----------



## Flannelsheets

Omg - major boob-hurting. Bought new bras, which has helped a lot. I threw up the first time at around 5 weeks, and have been off-and-on nauseous (more on, lately) ever since. I'm not complaining -- esp. for the non-pregnant ladies on this thread, I know that would be damn annoying. I'm stopping both meds at the beginning of my 10th week, and changing from shots to pessaries in a week or so. (Wahoo!)

So excited for you!!


----------



## Redbean

Flannelsheets said:


> Omg - major boob-hurting. Bought new bras, which has helped a lot. I threw up the first time at around 5 weeks, and have been off-and-on nauseous (more on, lately) ever since. I'm not complaining -- esp. for the non-pregnant ladies on this thread, I know that would be damn annoying. I'm stopping both meds at the beginning of my 10th week, and changing from shots to pessaries in a week or so. (Wahoo!)
> 
> So excited for you!!


Complain all you want, girl--you earned it! It doesn't bother me at all. It gives me hope that I might also someday soon be barfing my brains out and buying new bras that don't rub my nipples!:happydance:


----------



## lanet

Well the dr let me do a beta today instead of Wednesday and....the hospital lost my blood!!!!!!! 
After my sister (she's a nurse) called and demanded to speak to a supervisor they found it and apologized, but my dr is closed for the day now, so no results until tomorrow. But I took a clearblue digital and it says 2-3 weeks!!!


----------



## lanet

Beta on 10dp5dt was 296.1


----------



## jsquared

Great news Lanet!


----------



## Mas1118

Great Beta Lanet!!
Flannel - glad you saw your little bean:)
Island - How did your scan go?
My scan is in exactly 2 weeks - sigh - another tww:( Oh well, I am just glad I am getting symptoms!! Nausea, I wake up with back pain daily, dizziness here and there, my boobs are starting to hurt a bit.HUNGRY!!! lol


----------



## islandnyc

Hey everyone!! Saw my little bean and a litter fluttering heartbeat. It was amazing and reassuring. Doc said that I am measuring 7 weeks four days so it a little ahead of my calculations but I'm going to stick with the Wednesday calculations Flannel that's how my math works out. He told me that I do not have to come back so I made my first OB appointment for July 29th. I'll be 10 weeks. He told me to continue the progesterone and estriodol until the end of July. 

I am so happy that I cried a little this morning. The center gave me a little white lamb as a gift before I left and I slept and hugged that thing for dear life last night. 

Mas two weeks will fly by. Look at how far we've come!!

lanet Great beta! when is your next apt?

Flannelmorning sickness sucks no matter how you look at it. Its new and its uncomfortable. If it bothers you complain about it! That's what we are all here for :hugs:


----------



## lanet

Aww that so sweet island! How exciting that you and flannel have both seen your babies! I can't wait! 
Second beta today at 12dp5dt is 784.2!!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## islandnyc

Awesome lanet!!!!!!! :thumbup: and Thank you!


----------



## Redbean

Question for you experienced ladies: my stomach is getting more and more sensitive with all the shots and acupuncture. Anyone have any suggestions to soothe it? Aloe or something?. It started out as not painful and now each one burns. 

Congrats on all the BFPs! That is so promising and exciting. Love it.


----------



## Redbean

Jsquared, how is your cycle going?


----------



## River54

Try icing the area.


----------



## jsquared

Red, I always took my injections in the arm so I'm no help :( Hopefully the next few days will fly and the many injections will soon be a thing of the past. Do you know about when ER will be? 

I had my u/s and blood work this morning. I've been on the estrogen pills/patches for seven days, and my lining is at 9. Still waiting for instructions and lab results to come back. I asked the nurse if they'll move up the FET if the lining gets where it needs to be sooner than expected, and she said they like you to be on the estrogen for at least two weeks to best simulate a natural ovulation cycle. I'm just so ready to transfer!


----------



## lanet

J you're getting so close! When will you start progesterone? Will you do pio? It's such a pain in the butt...pun intended lol. 
Redbean I never had an issue with stomach injections or acupunture. You could ask your acupuncturist to use a smaller needle. And try icing like river said.


----------



## jsquared

Labs are back. E2 is 683 after 7 days on estrogen (today is CD8). Does this mean anything to anybody? My next check isn't until Wednesday.


----------



## Flannelsheets

No, that doesn't mean anything to me. I didn't keep track of that. If they're not changing any of your meds, things must be going well.

Redbean, you're probably just doing subcutaneous injections, right? (and not muscle shots) If so, make sure you're alternating sides & places (obvious advice, I know). Don't forget there's plenty of fat on your butt, too. I found it much less painful to do the shots there.


----------



## Mas1118

Glad to hear everyone is doing well:) 
Cant wait to hear when the next transfers will be - FXed!!

Im doing fine - very tired though but I guess thats a good sign:)


----------



## lanet

Flannel are you still doing estrogen injections?


----------



## lanet

Today's beta 2,109. Ultrasound on July 22!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Great, lanet!
Yes, I'm still doing estrogen, for another week or so (stopping at around week 9), and then I switch to little pills for a bit, and then stop both progesterone & estrogen altogether at the end of July. Can't come soon enough!!


----------



## lanet

Have you stopped pio yet? Switched to suppositories?


----------



## Redbean

jsquared said:


> Labs are back. E2 is 683 after 7 days on estrogen (today is CD8). Does this mean anything to anybody? My next check isn't until Wednesday.

My ER will prob be Monday with trigger tomorrow night. I can't wait. The injections are killing me. For some reason the nurse wants me to do all of them in my stomach, so there's only so much skin not touched by the 4x daily injections plus 2x weekly acupuncture! I asked her about butt and thighs and she looked me up and down and said no. Not sure why. I'm trying the icing though. 

My E2 was at 800 after 4 days of stim (this was high). Apparently, they want it at 2000 plus for retrieval. I don't know about a FET cycle, though.


----------



## River54

redbean - I alternated sides each day - so right side of tummy with all the injections one day, then left the next - gave each side some time to recover. Icing helps. I iced before and after a bit - seemed to ease it up a bit.
FX for your ER!


----------



## islandnyc

Happy Monday all! I had to do my injections in my belly too it wasn't comfortable. I'm still doing the Progesterone injections and the estrogen pills until the end of July as well Flannel. Had to order progesterone on Saturday for the last time. lanet that beta sounds awesome! Next Tuesday is a blink away! Good Luck tonight Red!


----------



## Mas1118

Hello All,
I go for an early scan today because I started spotting and bleeding. I had some cramping but it was more like endometriosis pain but that went away the next day but the bleeding continued. I am barely bleeding today just a bit of spotting, which is a good sign but I just don't feel overly pregnant. Im very worried its game over. I will keep you ladies posted on what happens. I would think if it was a miscarriage it would have been more blood - I just wore panty liners and didn't have a lot of blood and only a few tiny clots. A lot of it was mucous like but reddish brown. Keep your fingers crossed for me:(


----------



## jsquared

Oh Mas, here's hoping everything checks out just fine. :flower:

Redbean, I hope retrieval goes well today and that your recovery is easy! Let us know how it went when you feel up to posting.

Hello to everyone else--hope this Monday morning finds you doing well!


----------



## islandnyc

Mas I'm sorry that your going through this. Positive thought and well wishes coming your way. Good luck on your scan today.


----------



## Redbean

Mas, I'm sure if you we're miss carrying you'd know it. I've heard spotting and even light continuous flow is normal, so stay positive. Fx to you. 

Just stopped feeling nauseous from the ER. They got 11 eggs so hoping they are all mature and healthy!


----------



## Mas1118

We lost the baby. hcg was down to 21 and nothing to show on the u/s. We will try again as soon as we can.


----------



## jsquared

I am so sorry Mas. There are no words. Just know we are here if you need us. :hugs:


----------



## River54

So sorry Mas :hugs:


----------



## Flannelsheets

Redbean-- that's great. Good luck!!

Mas - I'm so shocked and devastated for you. That's awful. There just are no words. I had been off the thread for a day or two, and just read all this at once. When there wasn't that much blood, I had such hope. Oh man. I hope you're not in too much physical pain. We're here for you. xoxo


----------



## Redbean

Mas1118 said:


> We lost the baby. hcg was down to 21 and nothing to show on the u/s. We will try again as soon as we can.

I'm so sorry, Mas. It must be devastating, especially with how hard and hopeful, all-consuming, tiring, etc. this process is. 

Have a glass of wine and a hot bath, darlin.


----------



## islandnyc

My heart goes out to you Mas. Please take care of yourself and start gearing up for your next round. Don't lose hope.

Red bean I hope all 11 fertilize beautifully.


----------



## Redbean

So only 4 of the 11 fertilized (8 were mature). Is that bad?

I was really hoping to have some left over in case one didn't stick, or some to freeze for a later baby. Ugh, I hate aging.


----------



## jsquared

Redbean, are you doing a 3-day or 5-day transfer? Hang in there -- if those 4 keep going, frosties are still a possibility!


----------



## Redbean

It depends on dividing, fragmenting, etc. They are ready for either 3 or 5. 

I think I'm going to ask that, if they all make it and look great, I still get two transferred, just in case the others don't make it to freeze. I'm ok w twins:)


----------



## Flannelsheets

I think 4 of 8 is a perfectly normal fertilization rate. (You can't really count all 11 as possibilities since some eggs weren't mature.) We only had a higher rate because of ICSI. Now all you need is one good one!! Very exciting!

Still thinking of you, Mas. xo


----------



## lanet

Mas I know there are no words that can comfort but I'm so sorry and thinking of 
you. 
Redbean I agree 4 of 8 isn't a bad rate. I know this whole thing is a numbers game and can be disappointing but remember it only takes 1.


----------



## Redbean

Thanks, ladies. I'm hoping those four are strong leaders. Waiting by the phone every day for updates.


----------



## Redbean

Jsquared, 

What are your updates? Will you be thawing soon?


----------



## jsquared

Hi Red! Our transfer is set for next Tuesday the 22nd. I'm going in for a check this morning so we'll see how it's coming along. 

Looks like we'll definitely be in the TWW together, although you'll be a few days ahead and will see your BFP first. ;)


----------



## jsquared

So I went for my last lining check today and there's no real change since last time--lining still at 9. Labs showed drop in e2 from 680 to 519. Nurse emailed and said everything looks great, start POI tomorrow, transfer on for Tuesday.

I just don't understand why the lining hasn't grown and why the estrogen has dropped when all the meds have stayed the same. What up with that? I guess if it wasn't ok they'd have said so, just confused and ever so stressed as the transfer approaches. Need to get out the Circle and Bloom. :dohh:


----------



## lanet

J I love the circle and bloom too. I really want to get the pregnancy one. I went a whole week between my last check and my transfer so I don't know if my lining stayed the same or what. Idk about my e2 either. But if your dr says everything is great then I'm sure it is! Can't wait until you are in the 2ww!


----------



## Redbean

Maybe they expect it to shoot up over the weekend?

I go in for transfer tomorrow! All 4 were dividing today. One is fragmenting. Hopefully all continues and I'll have 3 good ones to go tomorrow. We are so excited, I'm not sure I will sleep tonight.


----------



## lanet

With fet I don't think you need a high estrogen level. 
Red sounds good, yay for transfer tomorrow!


----------



## lanet

Also j are you doing patches? I've heard of e2 being higher when you have on a fresh patch vs if you've had it on for a couple of days.


----------



## islandnyc

Jsquared - Good luck with the POI injections. You'll get use to it. I can't wait to get off that train though. Tuesday id your big day. We will be rooting for you.

Redbean - I hope your transfer is going great. Rest up and update us soon.

I had a real wake up call when I was putting on diff pants today and they were all a little too snug. I just ordered old navy yoga capris in black and charcoal gray. This must be a good sign. My friend told me the other day that with your second pregnancy your belly pops right out. She was not kidding. :winkwink:


----------



## lanet

Island my pants are all getting too tight too and I can't believe it. I bought a belly band and will probably use it soon!


----------



## jsquared

Morning everyone!

Lanet, yes I'm doing pills that dissolve and patches every three days. I also take Prednisone before the transfer, I think.

Thanks Island! The nurse drew circles on me last night so we know where to aim. We're going to do them at night (she said it didn't matter when, just be consistent) so I have all day to look forward to it. :)

Redbean, thinking of you!! Rest up and post when you can!


----------



## Flannelsheets

We had our 8-wk scan today. Everything looked good! And we can stop injections. Wahoo! Just have to take progesterone & estrogen vaginally for another 10 days or so. Felt weird to see the whole RE office staff for the (hopefully) last time.

My tummy popped out a bit a couple weeks ago, but hasn't done much since. I think it was mainly bloating at first. Glad you guys are doing well, island & lanet!


----------



## Redbean

I'm Pupo! Transfer went great. All three embies we're perfect 8 cells. We both cried when we saw them in the dish, two huddled together and the third off on his lonesome. They even gave us the dish to take home:)

You preggar ladies, my sister's second popped at 8 weeks, so she told ppl early. She normally has a very flat tummy. 

Hope you are all doing ok. Thanks for the well wishes. Now off to acupuncture followed by a good comedy to two.


----------



## River54

redbean - congrats on being pupo!!

flannel - awesome that your scan went well :)


----------



## jsquared

Flannel, that all sounds great! So glad you are doing well and get to stop your injections. I had my first PIO shot last night. I took everyone's advice and iced it first and felt nothing from the needle but am super sore today. All in all, though, not nearly as bad as I had imagined.

Redbean, congrats on being PUPO!! I'll be waiting with you very soon.

Last night, before I took the first PIO shot, I went to the bathroom and was just ever so faintly spotting light pink. Just the once and not again since. Nurse says because it was so light and short-lived she thinks it's probably just from the estrace and wasn't concerned. I was having fears I'd start to bleed and they'd cancel my cycle, but that hasn't happened. Had me a little bit panicked but all is fine, thankfully. Whew!


----------



## jsquared

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? 

Redbean, how's the TWW treating you? Hope you're not going too crazy yet. :)

I've got my transfer in the morning. I'm super nervous but ready to go!


----------



## River54

FX for tomorrow!!


----------



## lanet

Yay for transfer J!!!


----------



## islandnyc

Good luck tomm jsquared! :happydance:I am glad that the shots aren't too bad for you.

Redbean I hope that your keeping busy. Sending positive vibes!!

Flannel, you graduated :thumbup: do you have your OB picked out and lined up?


----------



## Redbean

Thanks, island!

Good luck jsquared! Let us know how you're feeling after tomorrow.

I'm in implantation mode right now. I have a mild backache and cramping, but not as much as I'd have in a normal TTC month. I'm hoping it's because I'm on the progesterone and usually am not?

How are all the pg ladies doing out there? Feeling ok?


----------



## jsquared

Well it's done. We transferred one blast this morning. RE said it went as well as it possibly could. I was asleep--between my anxiety level and difficulty with IUIs, he thought it best that I be out. So I kinda missed the big event, which bums me out somewhat.
 
Anyway, now the waiting begins...


----------



## River54

yay for transfer :)


----------



## lanet

J I'm so happy for you! Finally! Are you going to wait until beta or test at home?


----------



## jsquared

Lanet I was just sitting here thinking about that. Partner wants me to wait for beta, so I will do my best. I also think I'd have a hard time taking shots after seeing a BFN. Very tempting to test though...we'll see how strong I can be. :)

How are you? You see your RE tomorrow?


----------



## jsquared

Ok all you pregnant ladies, here's my first paranoid question in the tww: how did you take your pio shot the night after your transfer? I normally lie on my stomach and partner gives the shot. Should I not do that? What did you all do? Thanks in advance. I'm crazy, I know that. Still. :dohh:


----------



## lanet

I lay on my side or stand up with weight off whichever side it's going in to. Are you doing bedrest?


----------



## jsquared

Yes, 3 days of bed rest. I think I'll do the side thing for the shot tonight. Thanks Lanet!


----------



## lanet

J when is your beta? Mine was 12 days after and that seemed ridiculously long. After bfp at home I talked them into letting me do it at 10 days past


----------



## jsquared

Beta is 2 weeks from today. So, an eternity.


----------



## islandnyc

I do my shots in a mirror. I picture that I have a pair of jeans on and aim for the top outer corner of the "pocket". After doing them for this long I pretty much know the most painful spots on my butt.


----------



## lanet

I haven't announced it here yet, but I'm having TWINS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redbean

Congrats, Lanet!

jsquared, my beta isn't until the 31st. An eternity! My acupuncturist asked me why they scheduled it so far out. Not sure, but it may drive me nuts. Or, because I've had absolutely NO symptoms (implantation would've ended today and yet no cramps, no spotting, no nuthin), I may just assume I'm not pg and continue on my life like I have been, minus the alcohol, hot baths, and heavy lifting.


----------



## islandnyc

That is AMAZING lanet!!! So happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## islandnyc

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------

